# لماذا تشركون بالله؟



## The Dragon Christian (8 يوليو 2010)

*هل المسيحيون مشركون*
*لماذا تشركون بالله؟! وما هو موضوع ثالوث الله من الآب والإبن والروح القدس؟*

*الرد: *
*أنا لست مشركاً بالله لأننا نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بإله واحد لا شريك له. ونعبد إلهاً واحداً.*
*أما عن عقيدة الثالوث في المسيحية، فهي كالآتي: *
*نحن لا ننفرد وحدنا بعقيدة الثالوث Holy Trinity، لأنها كانت موجودة في اليهودية، ولها شواهد كثيرة في العقد القديم ولكن بإسلوب مستتر وأحياناً مباشر، ولكنه كان مكشوفاً فقط للأنبياء ومحجوباً عن عامة الشعب لعدم قدرتهم على إستيعاب حقيقة جوهر الله. وتوقع سوء فهمهم له في مرحلة طفولة معرفتهم به وبداية إعلان ذاته لهم، وحرصاً منه على عدم وقوعهم في الإعتقاد بتعدد الآلهة، الأمر الذي تسربت معرفته لآبائنا قدماء المصريين، فوقعوا في عقيدة الثالوث الوثني.*
*بل إن مجتمعنا الإسلامي أيضاً يشاركنا في القرآن هذه العقيدة بإعترافه بوجود جواهر الثالوث، ولكنه يعترف بها كحقيقة وليس كعقيدة. فهو يؤمن ويصرح بالله، وبكلمته، وبروح قدسه. وهذا هو إيماننا بالله الآب الذي يمثل ذات الله لأنه أصل الوجود وعلة كل شيء فيه، وكلمته الذي نطلق عليه الابن لأنه قدرته المولود منه والذي به صنع الوجود وبدونه لا يعمل شيئاً، وروح قدسه الذي هو روح الحياة فيه والذي به يعطي الحياة لكل موجود. وبالإجمال إله واحد؛ موجود بذاته، وحي بروحه، ناطق بكلمته.*
*واضح إذاً في هذه العقيدة أنها إيمان بإله واحد له ذات واحدة. وهذه الذات تتمتع بالنطق والحياة. وبدون النطق يكون إلهاً أعجمياً مجرداً من العقل والنطق، ومن ثم لا يمكن أن يكون خالقاً للوجود ولا يصح أن يكون إلهاً. وبدون الروح وهو تيار الحياة فيه يكون إلهاً ميتاً ومن ثَمَّ لا يكون إلهاً!*
*إذاً الله إله واحد ثالوث. واحد في ذاته، ثالوث في خصائص كيانه؛ الوجود والنطق والحياة. الوجود بالذات والنطق بالكلمة والحياة بالروح. والذات هي ذات الله والكلمة هو كلمة الله والروح القدس ينبثق من ذاته القدسية لذلك يسمى روح القدس. وهي جواهر أساسية بدونها لا يتقوم كيان الذات الإلهية.*
*هل بعد هذا الإيضاح تجد أننا إستحضرنا إلهاً آخر وجعلنا بجوار الله حتى تتهمنا بالشرك؟! وهل بعد إعتراف مجتمعنا بالله الواحد وثالوثه المتمثل في ذات الله وكلمة الله وروح قدسه تصمم على إتهامنا بالشرك؟ إنه أمر عجيب حقاً!!*
*بل والأعجب من هذا أننا نحن ومجتمعنا –مع رجاء عدم الإستغراب- نعيش حياتنا بهذا الإيمان عينه. فإيماننا بالله الواحد الثالوث هو الذي نستخدمه في حياتنا بتسميته بإسمه المبارك في كل لحظة بقولنا بإسم الآب والإب والروح القدس الإله الواحد. وهي مرادف البسملة التي يستخدمها مجتمعنا في كل تصرف وفي بداية كل عمل بترديده بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الإله الواحد. وهو نفس ثالوثنا المسيحي. الله الواحد هو الآب ذاته الله، والرحمن بصيغة المرة على وزن فعلان وتشير إلى الإبن الوحيد الجنس، والذي صنع رحمة للعالم مرة واحدة بفدائه له من حكم الموت الأبدي. والرحيم بصيغة الكثرة على وزن فعيل ويشير إلى الروح القدس روح الكثرة والنمو والخصب لأنه روح الحياة، والذي بفاعليته إمتد عمل رحمة الله في فدائه. وإن لم يكن الأمر كذلك، فما هي الحكمة من أن تكون هذه البسملة بسملة ثالوثة لله؟! وفي نفس الوقت هو إله واحد وليس ثلاثة آلهة، ولم تكن بسملة رباعية أو سداسية؟ ولو لم يكن الرحمن خاصية جوهرية في الله، والرحيم خاصية أخرى جوهرية في الله فإنه ما كان هناك مبرر إطلاقاً لتكرار لفظ مشتق من الرحمة مرتين بدون حكمة إلهية تخص علاقة الله بالمؤمنين به؟*

*ما هو مصدر إعتقادكم بالثالوث؟*
*هناك منبعان لإعتقادنا بالثالوث؛ الأول هو الكتاب المقدس حيث أن ثالوث الله إعلان إلهي كان موجوداً في العهد القديم. أما في العهد الجديد فبدا ثالوث الله إعلاناً صريحاً من الله بصورة منظورة ومسموعة يوم عماد السيد المسيح من يوحنا المعمدان حيث حل عليه الروح القدس مثل حمامة وصوت الآب من السماء قائلاً: "هذا هو إبني الحبيب الذي به سررت" (إنجيل متى 17: 3). ولذلك سُمى هذا اليوم بعيد الظهور الإلهي. لأن الله أظهر فيه ذاته الثالوثية. وقد شهد لذلك يوحنا المعمدان. إذاً الله الواحد الثالوث هو إعلان إلهي وليس نظرية فلسفية أو إختراع بشري.*
*والمنبع الثاني هو الإنسان نفسه حيث أن الله ترك لنفسه شاهداً في الإنسان حتى لا يضل عنه، إذ طبع فيه صورته الثالوثية، وهي الذات العاقلة، الناطقة بالكلمة، والحية بالروح. وهذه الذات الثالوثية هي الجوهر الخالد في الإنسان والباقي بعد إنحلال الجسد. وكل من يتأمل ذاته الثالوثية ويدخل في أعماقها، من السهل عليه إدراك صورة الله الواحد الثالوث.*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (8 يوليو 2010)

*سلام و نعمه

موضوع رائع رائع

انا لي طلب عند المشرفين التلاته الاعزاء الي بسببهم بحس القسم دا بيتي اكتر من اي قسم

انه نغير اسم الموضوع لهل نحن مشركون بالله حقا

و نثبته زي باب ثابت

بحيث اي مسلم عنه سؤال في الثالوث او ابن الله نبعت له لينك

مجرد اقتراح متواضع مني للمشرفين الافاضل الي بحبهم كلهم

سلام الرب يسوع*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (8 يوليو 2010)

*يعني يبقي موضوع ثابت عن الثالوث للمناقشه ؟*
*يبقي حاجه جميله* 
*†The Dragon Christian†*​


----------



## Rosetta (8 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع جدا راااااااااااائع تستاهل التقييم عليه 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك D-Christian​*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (8 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك اخي الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## أبو هاشم (12 يوليو 2010)

*باسمه تعالى .. *

*سلام محبة وأخوة .. *

*أنا مسلم - وعندي نقاط أريد التعقيب عليها -*



> *أنا لست مشركاً بالله لأننا نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بإله واحد لا شريك له. ونعبد إلهاً واحداً.*


 
*اشكر الله على هذه النعمة .. والحمدلله أننا متفقين في هذه النقطة .. *




> *واضح إذاً في هذه العقيدة أنها إيمان بإله واحد له ذات واحدة.*


 
*كيف له ذات واحدة ؟؟ هل يستغني الاب عن الكلمة ؟؟ أم هل يستغني الكلمة عن الأب ؟؟ وهل يستغني الاب عن الروح القدس ؟؟ *
*إذ أن الله مركب من ثلاث شخصيات - والمحصلة - أنه محتاج لها - وهذا ينافي الغنى والبساطة التي هي من صفات الإله !!*

*ويؤيد ما عنيته كلامك التالي *



> * وهذه الذات تتمتع بالنطق والحياة. وبدون النطق يكون إلهاً أعجمياً مجرداً من العقل والنطق، ومن ثم لا يمكن أن يكون خالقاً للوجود ولا يصح أن يكون إلهاً. وبدون الروح وهو تيار الحياة فيه يكون إلهاً ميتاً ومن ثَمَّ لا يكون إلهاً!*


 


> *وهي جواهر أساسية بدونها لا يتقوم كيان الذات الإلهية.*


 


*ولي تعقيب على مثالك .. اخي في الإنسانية ..* 



> *حيث أن الله ترك لنفسه شاهداً في الإنسان حتى لا يضل عنه، إذ طبع فيه صورته الثالوثية، وهي الذات العاقلة، الناطقة بالكلمة، والحية بالروح. وهذه الذات الثالوثية هي الجوهر الخالد في الإنسان والباقي بعد إنحلال الجسد. وكل من يتأمل ذاته الثالوثية ويدخل في أعماقها، من السهل عليه إدراك صورة الله الواحد الثالوث.*


 
*بل نسيت السمع والإبصار في مثالك ؟؟ ونحن نجهل كنه الروح .. فكيف نفكر ؟؟ نرجع للعقل وليس لنا عقل ؟؟ أم ننطق بالسان وليس لنا لسان ؟؟ أم نسمع بالأذن وليس لنا آذان ؟؟ *

*ورب قائل يقول .. كالشمس والحرارة والضوء .. وهذا المثال أيضاً لا يستقيم .. فالضوء هو نتيجة الشمس .. والحرارة أيضاً نتيجة للشمس .. *

*وكل الأمثلة التي تضرب في هذا المجال .. لا يصح منها شيء .. *

*أنا أعلم كم ان كلامي ثقيل عليكم .. ولكن كما تريدون لي الهداية .. واتباع ملتكم .. أريد لكم الهداية - حسب ما أعتقد - وأتمنى أن تتبعوا ملتي .. *

*ما أكره كلامي عليكم - وما أصعب تطبيقه - ولكنني لم أقله .. إلا لأنني أعتقد بأنني على الحق .. فأريد لكم السعادة الأبدية .. بإتباع الحق .. *

*وإني أجد الراحة النفسية .. والرضا عن اتباع هذا الدين .. بل إني لأستلذ بمناجاة الله - مما ورد عن محمد وأهل بيته - من أدعية وصلوات ومناجاة .. *

*صلوا لي .. *

*وسأدعوا لكم .. *

*سلام محبة وأخوة* 
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 يوليو 2010)

> *كيف له ذات واحدة ؟؟*



اي له جوهر واحد ..
ما مشكلتك ؟



> *بل نسيت السمع والإبصار في  مثالك ؟؟ *



يمكن ان يوجد انسان بلا سمع وبلا ابصار
فهل يمكن ام لا ؟؟



> *ونحن نجهل كنه الروح .. فكيف  نفكر ؟؟ نرجع للعقل وليس لنا عقل ؟؟ أم ننطق بالسان وليس لنا لسان ؟؟ أم  نسمع بالأذن وليس لنا آذان ؟؟ *



ما علاقة هذا الكلام بكلامه من الأساس ؟



> *ورب قائل يقول .. كالشمس  والحرارة والضوء .. وهذا المثال أيضاً لا يستقيم .. فالضوء هو نتيجة الشمس  .. والحرارة أيضاً نتيجة للشمس .. *



خطأ
اذ ان عند وجود شمس يوجد الإثنان !
وليس متأخران عنها !

فهل يوما وجدت شمس باردة ؟
او هل يوما وجدت شمس مظلمة ؟



> *وكل الأمثلة التي تضرب في  هذا المجال .. لا يصح منها شيء .. *



قل هاتوا برهانكم .. إن .. كنتم صادقين ...

برغم اني مؤمن بكلامك من الأساس لكنك لا تقدر ان تنتقده ..



> *أنا أعلم كم ان كلامي ثقيل  عليكم*



لا علم لك اذن
فكلامك ليس ثقيل ولا شيء 




> *ما أكره كلامي عليكم - وما  أصعب تطبيقه*


مالنا وكلامك ؟



> *بإتباع الحق ..*



الحق هو المسيح ..



​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

> *كيف له ذات واحدة ؟؟ هل يستغني الاب عن الكلمة ؟؟ أم هل يستغني الكلمة عن الأب ؟؟ وهل يستغني الاب عن الروح القدس ؟؟ *
> *إذ أن الله مركب من ثلاث شخصيات - والمحصلة - أنه محتاج لها - وهذا ينافي الغنى والبساطة التي هي من صفات الإله !!*


*اى نعم الثلاثة جوهر واحد 
واستفسارك من البداية غلط لان هنا الموضوع مش استغناء او كفاية الموضوع ان بفهمك لطبيعة الله ستفهم ان الله الوحد ذات مدبر حكيم حى 
*


> *ل نسيت السمع والإبصار في مثالك ؟؟ ونحن نجهل كنه الروح .. فكيف نفكر ؟؟ نرجع للعقل وليس لنا عقل ؟؟ أم ننطق بالسان وليس لنا لسان ؟؟ أم نسمع بالأذن وليس لنا آذان ؟؟ *


*ممكت تعيش ومتسمعش 
وممكن تعيش ومتشفوش
بس لا يمكن ان تكون موجودا وانت مجرد من الكينونة ولا يمكن ان تعيش كينونتك بدون عقلها المدبر ولا يمكن ان تعيش دون روحك المحيى
ثانيا كل ماقولته يحاتج لمؤثر خارجى لكى يتم
السمع لابد وان يكون هناك راسل لكى استقبل السمع
والابصار هكذا 
ام مانتكلم عنه هو الاقنوم الذى بغيره لن يكون الها بل وهم مجنون ميت

*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

> *وإني أجد الراحة النفسية .. والرضا عن اتباع هذا الدين .. بل إني لأستلذ بمناجاة الله - مما ورد عن محمد وأهل بيته - من أدعية وصلوات ومناجاة*


*انى مجبر وليس مخير مخبر انك تصلى وتصوم والا السيد القاسى الجابى يسوقع عليك الضربات الموجعة لكل من لم يذل نفسه ويطأ هامته امامه 
انت عبد وهتعيش طول عمرك عبد والعبد عمره مهيورث زى مقال المسيح بيطرد ساعة الميراث فى الخارج 
دور على بنوتك لكى ترث مع ابيك 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

> *ورب قائل يقول .. كالشمس والحرارة والضوء .. وهذا المثال أيضاً لا يستقيم .. فالضوء هو نتيجة الشمس .. والحرارة أيضاً نتيجة للشمس*


*غلط جملا وتفصيلا لان معنى هذا ان الشمس كانت فى فترة من وجودها مجرد كمية هائلة من الغازات المحترقة لا تشع ضوء ولا حرارة وبالتالى لا تصبح شمس بل تصبح شئ اخر تماما* 
*وجود الشمس متزامن مع اشعاها للضوء وبعثها للحرارة *
*فان كنا نتكلم عن كيان زمنى ويندرج تحت الزمانيات والفرق بين وجود الشمس وضوءها وحرارتها صفر
فمبالك لو ارتفعنا للازلية الانهائية للكيان الالهى 
سنجد الوجود الالهى ولد منه الكلمة وانثبق منه الروح ازليا ازلية وجوده*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يوليو 2010)

> *ما أكره كلامي عليكم - وما أصعب تطبيقه - ولكنني لم أقله .. إلا لأنني أعتقد بأنني على الحق .. فأريد لكم السعادة الأبدية .. بإتباع الحق*


*بالعكس كلامك باسط من البساطة وواضح انك لسه مبتدئ جدا
وانت تعتقد بما تعتقد
والسعادة الابدية اللى عمرك مسمعت عنها مش مع عاهرات الجنة واللحمة والخمرة
السعادة الابدية هى يسوع وهو الطريق ومفيش طريق غيره
وهو الحق ومفيش حق غيره
وهو الحياه ومفيش حياة غيره
نتمنى انك تكون مع يسوع فى الابدية وليس خارجا مع الزناة والسحرة والكذبة وعبدة الاوثان *
*وهو الوارث الشرعى والوحيد لمملكة ابيه وطول مانت خارج صلبه مش هتورث معاه ولا هتملك معه فى عرشه لانك مازلت عبد *


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

> اي له جوهر واحد ..
> ما مشكلتك ؟


 
*هل يستغني الأب عن الكلمة ؟؟ هل يستغني الأب عن الروح القدس ؟؟ *

*الإجابة : لا - حسب اعتقادكم - والحاصل أنه ثلاث ذوات وشخصيات - متساوية في الجوهر - لا ذات واحدة .. ولو تساوى سعر اللحم مع سعر السمك .. فهذا لا يعني أن اللحم والسمك واحد .. والتساوي في الجوهر فيه إشكالات .. منها أن الابن لا يعلم متى يوم القيامة - والأب يعلم متى يوم القيامة - وهنا نجد أن الأب متفوق على الابن في الجوهر .. أليس كذلك ؟؟* 



> يمكن ان يوجد انسان بلا سمع وبلا ابصار
> فهل يمكن ام لا ؟؟


 
*ويمكن أن يوجد إنسان لا ينطق !! أو لا يعقل !!*

*صح ؟؟*



> ما علاقة هذا الكلام بكلامه من الأساس ؟


 
*ما كتبته لتوضيح .. أن الثلاثة لا يساوي واحد - والواحد لا يساوي ثلاثة !!*
*** بعد الموت ** أنت روح بلا جسد .. ولكي تسمع تحتاج إلى الأذن ولكي تنظر تحتاج إلى العين .. ولكي تتذوق وتنطق تحتاج إلى اللسان .. ولكي تستوعب هذه الإشارات فأنت بحاجة إلى الدماغ يترجم هذه المعلومات .. فإذا كنت روح بلا جسد .. وأنت متمكن من هذه الصفات من دون جسدك .. فنحن لا نعلم كنه الروح .. وكيفيتها !! وذلك فوق استيعابنا ..* 



> خطأ
> اذ ان عند وجود شمس يوجد الإثنان !
> وليس متأخران عنها !
> 
> ...


 
*الشمس هي السبب في وجد الضوء والحرارة .. هذا أول فرق *

*الشمس لا تحتاج إلى الضوء ولا إلى الحرارة .. وهذا ثاني فرق *

*وهناك فروق أخرى كثيرة .. تبين الفرق بين مثال الشمس والضوء والحرارة .. وعقيدة الثالوث*



> قل هاتوا برهانكم .. إن .. كنتم صادقين ...
> 
> برغم اني مؤمن بكلامك من الأساس لكنك لا تقدر ان تنتقده ..


 
*قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين *

*وأرني إن كان هناك مثال يصح في هذا المجال ..* 



> الحق هو المسيح ..


 
*هذا رأيك .. وعفيدتك .. وعلي أن أحترمها .. شئتُ أم ابيتُ .. وأنا أعتقد أن عقيدة الإسلام هي الحق .. *

*سلام .. *
​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يوليو 2010)

*المسيح قال: " انا الطريق و الحق و الحياة من امن بي و لو مات فسيحيا "

المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص لا احد غيره 
و يا رب تنور عقول المسلمين الذين يتبعون خدعة اسمها دين اسلامي ​*


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

> *اى نعم الثلاثة جوهر واحد
> واستفسارك من البداية غلط لان هنا الموضوع مش استغناء او كفاية الموضوع ان بفهمك لطبيعة الله ستفهم ان الله الوحد ذات مدبر حكيم حى *


 
*أجبت سابقاً أن الثلاثة غير متساوين في الجوهر .. ووضحت قولي .. *



> *ممكت تعيش ومتسمعش
> وممكن تعيش ومتشفوش
> *


 
*وممكن أنك تعيش ولا تعقل .. وممكن أن تعيش ولا تنطق .. فالمثال ساقط .. *



> *بس لا يمكن ان تكون موجودا وانت مجرد من الكينونة ولا يمكن ان تعيش كينونتك بدون عقلها المدبر ولا يمكن ان تعيش دون روحك المحيى*


 
*ألم ترى رجلاً - مختل عقلياً / مجنون - أو أخرس قط ؟؟*



> *ثانيا كل ماقولته يحاتج لمؤثر خارجى لكى يتم
> السمع لابد وان يكون هناك راسل لكى استقبل السمع
> والابصار هكذا
> ام مانتكلم عنه هو الاقنوم الذى بغيره لن يكون الها بل وهم مجنون ميت*


 
*أسألك .. إذا صليت ( دعيت ) الله .. فمن الذي يسمعك ؟؟ *

*الابن ؟؟ الأب ؟؟ الروح القدس ؟؟ الجميع معاً ؟؟ *

*ومن الذي يستجيب لك ؟؟*

*الابن ؟؟ الأب ؟؟ الروح القدس ؟؟ الجميع معاً ؟؟ *

*وأما قولكم ان الله بحاجة إلى الابن لكي يكون ناطقاً .. فهذا لا يصح بكل الوجوه .. *

*فالله لم يتجسد إلا مع ولادة المسيح ؟؟ فهل كان من قبل صامت - والعياذ بالله - ؟؟ *

*ألم يكلم الله موسى ؟؟ كيف كلمه ؟؟ من فم يسوع ؟؟ أم ماذا ؟؟ هل احتاج الله إلى يسوع لكي يعرف نفسه أو يكلم نبيه موسى ؟؟ أم لم يكن إلهاً بعد والعياذ بالله !!*

*مع احترامي لمقدساتكم .. واعذروني على كلامي .. إن كان فيه أي تجريح .. *

*سأعود .. *

*سلام الله عليكم ..* 



​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 يوليو 2010)

*



هذا رأيك .. وعفيدتك .. وعلي أن أحترمها .. شئتُ أم ابيتُ .. وأنا أعتقد أن عقيدة الإسلام هي الحق .. 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اولا اشكر الاخوه علي الرد الرائع والجميل *
*يقول الكتاب المقدس تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم *
*وقال المسيح ان حرركم الابن بالحقيقه تكوتوا احرار *
*وقال اانا هو  الحق والحياه الابديه *
*وقال ثُمَّ كَلَّمَهُمْ يَسُوعُ أَيْضًا قَائِلاً:«أَنَا هُوَ نُورُ الْعَالَمِ. مَنْ يَتْبَعْنِي فَلاَ يَمْشِي فِي الظُّلْمَةِ بَلْ يَكُونُ لَهُ نُورُ الْحَيَاةِ»*
*وقيل عنه ""ونعلم ان ابن الله قد جاء واعطانا بصيرة لنعرف الحق.ونحن في الحق في ابنه يسوع المسيح.هذا هو الاله الحق **والحياة الابدية 1يو 5 : 20*


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *انى مجبر وليس مخير مخبر انك تصلى وتصوم والا السيد القاسى الجابى يسوقع عليك الضربات الموجعة لكل من لم يذل نفسه ويطأ هامته امامه *
> *انت عبد وهتعيش طول عمرك عبد والعبد عمره مهيورث زى مقال المسيح بيطرد ساعة الميراث فى الخارج *
> *دور على بنوتك لكى ترث مع ابيك *


 

*أنا أفتخر بكوني عبد .. ولكن عبد لمن ؟؟ عبد لله الواحد القهار .. الذي خلقني .. وبث الروح فيني .. ليس لي رجاء ولا ملاذ إلا هو .. *

*سبحانك إلهي .. *

*لا مفر منك إلا إليك ..*
*أنا أعبده .. وأتقرب إليه بعبادته .. وفعل ما يحب .. وترك ما يكره .. *
*وأساله أن يغفر لي ذنوبي .. وأن لا يعذبني بها .. فهو الرؤوف الرحيم الغفور العطوف*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *هل يستغني الأب عن الكلمة ؟؟ هل يستغني الأب عن الروح القدس ؟؟
> 
> الإجابة : لا - حسب اعتقادكم - والحاصل أنه ثلاث ذوات وشخصيات - متساوية في الجوهر - لا ذات واحدة .. ولو تساوى سعر اللحم مع سعر السمك .. فهذا لا يعني أن اللحم والسمك واحد .. والتساوي في الجوهر فيه إشكالات .. منها أن الابن لا يعلم متى يوم القيامة - والأب يعلم متى يوم القيامة - وهنا نجد أن الأب متفوق على الابن في الجوهر .. أليس كذلك ؟؟*


*لا تهجص ولا تالف يا اخ على هنا فقط تستفسر الابن يعرف معرفة كاملة وتامة بميعاد الساعة وهو الديان والاب لايدين احد* 
*وانا وضحت لسيادتك ان لا استغناء ولا كفاية انما هى الاقانيم التى تقوم عليها الذات الالهية وبدون كينونة الله الناطقة الحية لا يوجد اصلا الها  واللحمة والسمك مش فاهم منهم حاجة* 


> *ويمكن أن يوجد إنسان لا ينطق !! أو لا يعقل !!
> 
> صح ؟؟*


*ازاى يا عزيزى اذا كان العقل هو المدبر لكل الجسم ووظائفة *
*وجود العقل ضرورى لوجود الكيان البشرى وبدون العقل ينهار الكيان البشرى *
*اللى انت بتتكلم عنه قدرات العقل فى التفكير*
*عقل ذكر وغبى وغير مبدع وغير مبتكر او مبدع*
*مانتكلم عنه هو اللوغوس العقل المدبر الناطق*
*وليس النطق بمعنى تحريك اللسان واخراج الكلام* 


> *ما كتبته لتوضيح .. أن الثلاثة لا يساوي واحد - والواحد لا يساوي ثلاثة !!
> ** بعد الموت ** أنت روح بلا جسد .. ولكي تسمع تحتاج إلى الأذن ولكي تنظر تحتاج إلى العين .. ولكي تتذوق وتنطق تحتاج إلى اللسان .. ولكي تستوعب هذه الإشارات فأنت بحاجة إلى الدماغ يترجم هذه المعلومات .. فإذا كنت روح بلا جسد .. وأنت متمكن من هذه الصفات من دون جسدك .. فنحن لا نعلم كنه الروح .. وكيفيتها !! وذلك فوق استيعابنا *


*وماعلاقتنا بان تعرف كنة الروح ولا متعرفهاش اذا كان الفكر الاسلامى لا يعرف سوى انها الله واعلم بها كما قال رسول الاسلام*
*فلا حاجة لنا بيك ولا بفكرك طالما تسال من مفهوم مسيحى*
*وخروج الروح من الجسد هو انهيار للكيان البشرى وهذا يؤكد ضرورة وجود الروح *
*المحيى لقيام الكيان البشرى*


> *الشمس هي السبب في وجد الضوء والحرارة .. هذا أول فرق
> 
> الشمس لا تحتاج إلى الضوء ولا إلى الحرارة .. وهذا ثاني فرق *
> 
> *وهناك فروق أخرى كثيرة .. تبين الفرق بين مثال الشمس والضوء والحرارة .. وعقيدة الثالوث*


*والاب هو علة النطق والحياة منه ولد الكلمة ومنه انبثق الروح*
*وشمس بلا حرارة وبلا ضوء ليست شمس انما كتلة من الغازات المحترقة ولا يمكن ان توجد شمس بلا حرارة وضوء لان طبيعتها تحتم عليها ان يولد منها ضوء وتبعث حرارة*
*فى كتاب رسالة الثليث والتوحيد سنة 1965*
*صفحة 45 من قول الانبا يوساب اسقف جرجا وساله الحاكم فى مدينته عن اعتقاد النصارى بالتليث وبعد الشرح كان رد العالم على الانبا يوساب هكذا*
*اجاب العالم يا اسقف نحن نعرف من العلم والمنطق ان الذات غير النطق والحياة وان النطق غير الذات والحياة والحياة غير الذات والنطق ونعرف كذلك ان الذات علة للنطق والحياة والنطق والحياة معلولين للذات*
*وان العقل والشرع يقر ان الذات علة للنطق والحياة وان الذات والد للنطق وباعث للحياة وان النطق مولود من الذات والذات والد له وان الحياة مبعوثة من الذات وان الذات باعثة للحياة * 
*انتهى الاقتباس من الكتاب *


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *غلط جملا وتفصيلا لان معنى هذا ان الشمس كانت فى فترة من وجودها مجرد كمية هائلة من الغازات المحترقة لا تشع ضوء ولا حرارة وبالتالى لا تصبح شمس بل تصبح شئ اخر تماما*
> *وجود الشمس متزامن مع اشعاها للضوء وبعثها للحرارة *
> *فان كنا نتكلم عن كيان زمنى ويندرج تحت الزمانيات والفرق بين وجود الشمس وضوءها وحرارتها صفر*
> *فمبالك لو ارتفعنا للازلية الانهائية للكيان الالهى *
> *سنجد الوجود الالهى ولد منه الكلمة وانثبق منه الروح ازليا ازلية وجوده*


 
*أرأيت الفرق ؟؟ *

*الشمس متزامن وجودها مع الحرارة والضوء .. ولكن الأب كان قبل الابن .. وأعني ان الأب (( الله )) كان قبل أن يتجسد (( الله )) في الجسد .. وبعد أن تجسد صار الابن .. وولد .. *

*فهذا الفرق .. *

*وبينت في مشاركات السابقة الفرق بين المثال .. والإعتقاد .. فراجع رحمك الله .. وبارك لك مسعاك ..*​


----------



## Rosetta (13 يوليو 2010)

*المسيح كان موجودا قبل ان يولد من عذراء 

انظر الايات التالية:

  (أبوكم ابراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد أفرأيت ابراهيم , قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن ) يوحنا 8 :56 ( تقارن مع تكوين 18 عندما جاء الرب مع ملاكين الى ابراهيم وبشره بولادة اسحق ابنه في الليلة التي سبقت هلاك سادوم وعمورة ) .

لآن مجّدني انت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم يوحنا 17 : 5 

( فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعدا الى حيث كان أولا ) يوحنا 6 : 62 

( انا الاول و الاخر البدايه والنهايه و الالف والياء) رؤيا22: 12و13

( في البدء كان الكلمه و الكلمه كان عند الله وكان الكلمه الله ) يوحنا 1:1

هذه  الايات دلالة على ان المسيح كان أزليا و كما تعلم لا أزلي الا الله وحده 
و الباقي عندك اخ ابو هاشم !! 
​*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 يوليو 2010)

*ولكن الأب كان قبل الابن .. وأعني ان الأب (( الله )) كان قبل أن يتجسد (( الله )) في الجسد .. وبعد أن تجسد صار الابن .. وولد .. *
*اخي الفاضل دي هرطقه ذي هرطقه اليعقوبيه اوك*
*الابن ازلي *
*قال المسيح "قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن "*
*قيل "في البدء كان الكلمه والكلمه كان عند الله وكان الكلمه الله "*
*وقال المسيح "انا الاول و الاخر البدايه والنهايه والالف والياء"*

*

*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2010)

> *هل يستغني الأب عن الكلمة ؟؟ هل يستغني الأب عن الروح القدس ؟؟
> 
> الإجابة : لا - حسب اعتقادكم - والحاصل أنه ثلاث ذوات وشخصيات - متساوية في الجوهر - لا ذات واحدة .. ولو تساوى سعر اللحم مع سعر السمك .. فهذا لا يعني أن اللحم والسمك واحد .. والتساوي في الجوهر فيه إشكالات .. منها أن الابن لا يعلم متى يوم القيامة - والأب يعلم متى يوم القيامة - وهنا نجد أن الأب متفوق على الابن في الجوهر .. أليس كذلك ؟؟
> *



هل انت يا ابو هاشم واحد ولا ثلاثة ؟؟؟
انت تملك جسد وروح وعقل .. ومع ذلك انت شخص واحد ..
جسدك هو انت .. روحك هو انت .. عقلك هو انت ..

الله هو ذات ( الآب ) والكلمة ( الابن ) والروح ( الروح القدس )

الاقانيم هى تفاصيل عن الله الواحد خالق السماء والارض ..
وهذة التفاصيل اعلنها لنا الله ذاته فى كتابه وعن طريق انبياءه .

وضحت ؟


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2010)

> *الشمس متزامن وجودها مع الحرارة والضوء .. ولكن الأب كان قبل الابن .. وأعني ان الأب (( الله )) كان قبل أن يتجسد (( الله )) في الجسد .. وبعد أن تجسد صار الابن .. وولد ..
> 
> فهذا الفرق ..
> *



ما هذا الهراء .. ومن يقول هذا من المسيحيين ... لا تحاسبنا على كلامك الخاطئ الناتج عن جهل وعدم دراسة .

الله وكلمته وروحه اذليين .
ولما صار ملئ الزمن ( وقت المسيح ) .. تجسد الكلمة ( الابن ) فاخذ جسد بشرى فانى لكى يتمم لنا الخلاص .


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *أجبت سابقاً أن الثلاثة غير متساوين في الجوهر .. ووضحت قولي .. *


*يعنى ايه غير متساويين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
*اذا كان الجوهر واحد* 


> *وممكن أنك تعيش ولا تعقل .. وممكن أن تعيش ولا تنطق .. فالمثال ساقط *


*جاوبت عليك وعرفتك اننا مبنتكلمش على كفاءة التفكير نحن نتكلم عن ضرورة وجود العقل المدبر لقيام الكيان البشرى فالمثال ساقط فى مخيتلك لانك لم تفهمه من الاصل* 


> *ألم ترى رجلاً - مختل عقلياً / مجنون - أو أخرس قط ؟؟*


*نفس الفكرة له عقل مدبر وتفكير هذا العقل اعتبرته انت مختل لان كفاءته اقل من الطبيعى وهذا لا ينفى وجود العقل المدبر*
*والذات الالوهى يلد فكرا مساويا له ومن جنسه فكر الوهى ازلى*
*



أسألك .. إذا صليت ( دعيت ) الله .. فمن الذي يسمعك ؟؟ 

الابن ؟؟ الأب ؟؟ الروح القدس ؟؟ الجميع معاً ؟؟ 

ومن الذي يستجيب لك ؟؟

الابن ؟؟ الأب ؟؟ الروح القدس ؟؟ الجميع معاً ؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا احنا بنرد فقط على استفسار محترم مش سذاجات اطفال*


> *وأما قولكم ان الله بحاجة إلى الابن لكي يكون ناطقاً .. فهذا لا يصح بكل الوجوه .. *


*مين قال انه بحاجة طبيعة الله قامت على ولادة الكلمة من الاب والله مكتفى بذاته لم يخلق مخلوق اخر*

*المسيح مولود ليس مخلوق*
*دا فكر اريوس اللى انت بتقوله ان الله خل الابن علشان يخلق بيه العالم*
*وردينا من مئات المسيح وقولنا ان الابن مولود من ذات الله ومن جنسه وليس مخلوق*


> *فالله لم يتجسد إلا مع ولادة المسيح ؟؟ فهل كان من قبل صامت - والعياذ بالله - ؟؟
> 
> ألم يكلم الله موسى ؟؟ كيف كلمه ؟؟ من فم يسوع ؟؟ أم ماذا ؟؟ هل احتاج الله إلى يسوع لكي يعرف نفسه أو يكلم نبيه موسى ؟؟ أم لم يكن إلهاً بعد والعياذ بالله !!*


*اعذرنى ايضا دا جهل عمرك مسمعت عن ظهورات الابن فى العهد القديم لابراهيم ويعقوب وموسى ولادم فى اول الخليقة *
*ظهورات الله فى العهد القديم هى ظهورات الابن الكلمة*
*وفى ملئ الزمان نفس الاقنوم الظاهر للانبياء فى القديم لبس الجسد وظهر لنا فى عالمنا فى صورة ابن انسان كامل حامل للطبيعة البشرية* 


> *مع احترامي لمقدساتكم .. واعذروني على كلامي .. إن كان فيه أي تجريح ..
> 
> سأعود .. *
> 
> *سلام الله عليكم ..*


*بالعكس لازم تسال وتعرف*


> *أنا أفتخر بكوني عبد .. ولكن عبد لمن ؟؟ عبد لله الواحد القهار .. الذي خلقني .. وبث الروح فيني .. ليس لي رجاء ولا ملاذ إلا هو .. *
> 
> *سبحانك إلهي .. *
> 
> ...


*ماشى بس العدل برضة هيتنفذ*


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *بالعكس كلامك باسط من البساطة وواضح انك لسه مبتدئ جدا*
> *وانت تعتقد بما تعتقد*
> *والسعادة الابدية اللى عمرك مسمعت عنها مش مع عاهرات الجنة واللحمة والخمرة*
> *السعادة الابدية هى يسوع وهو الطريق ومفيش طريق غيره*
> ...


 
*اولاً : أنا أشعر بسعادة لا متناهية .. خصوصاً أنني في كل يوم أخاطب الله .. *
*وأكلمه .. وأناجيه .. وما أحلى أن تناجي ربك .. وتكلمه .. وتدعوه !!*

*أرأيت لو أنك تحب شخصاً .. فتحب ان تجالسه !! أو تكلمه !!*
*فكيف باللذي خلقك !! ما أسعدنا والله .. ما أسعدنا !! *

*راحة ما بعدها راحة .. ولذة لا بعدها لذة .. *

*ثانياً : من قال عاهرات الجنة ؟؟ استغفر الله .. هؤلاء يسمون حور عين .. وهؤلاء ليسوا عاهرات .. إنما تتزوجهن في الجنة .. وهن جزاء للمتقين المؤمنين .. الذين يرجون رحمة الله .. ولا يليق عليهن هذا الكلام الفاحش الغير محبذ .. الذين يحصنون فيوجهم في الحياة الدنيا - أما الخمر .. فهو محرم في الدنيا .. وهو حلال في الآخرة .. فالآخرة دار الجزاء .. والدنيا دار العمل .. *

*وأنا مع يسوع .. ومع محمد وآل محمد .. وأما الزناة فنسأل الله لهم التوبة والهداية .. إن كان في ذلك مجال .. وأنا أتبرأ من الكذبة السحرة الزناة .. وعبدة الأوثان .. *
*حتى يتوبوا ويندموا على ما فعلوا وفوتوا من وقتهم وحياتهم .. وأن يهتدوا إلى الطريق السوي .. (( إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحاً ثم اهتدى )) *

*وأكرر انا عبد لله .. وخادم ليسوع .. المعجز .. الزاهد .. المتواضع .. الكريم .. العالم .. الحليم .. *

*والسلام عليكم  *​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2010)

> *أنا أفتخر بكوني عبد .. ولكن عبد لمن ؟؟ عبد لله الواحد القهار .. الذي خلقني .. وبث الروح فيني .. ليس لي رجاء ولا ملاذ إلا هو .. *​
> 
> *سبحانك إلهي .. *​
> *لا مفر منك إلا إليك ..*
> ...



هل تعرف من هو العبد ؟؟
العبد هو الذى لا يعرف ما يفعله سيده .​ 
ولكننا اصبحنا نعرف الله اكثر وانتقلنا من العبودية الى البنوية ​ 
انظر كلام المسيح
( يوحنا 15: 15 ) لاَ أَعُودُ أُسَمِّيكُمْ عَبِيدًا، لأَنَّ الْعَبْدَ لاَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَعْمَلُ سَيِّدُهُ، لكِنِّي قَدْ سَمَّيْتُكُمْ أَحِبَّاءَ لأَنِّي أَعْلَمْتُكُمْ بِكُلِّ مَا سَمِعْتُهُ مِنْ أَبِي.​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *أرأيت الفرق ؟؟ *
> 
> *الشمس متزامن وجودها مع الحرارة والضوء .. ولكن الأب كان قبل الابن .. وأعني ان الأب (( الله )) كان قبل أن يتجسد (( الله )) في الجسد .. وبعد أن تجسد صار الابن .. وولد .. *
> 
> ...


*لا مؤاخذة يعنى دا كلام عك *
*مااقصده ان وجود الشمس وولادة الضوء منها وانبعاث الحرارة الفرق هو صفر *
*والاب ازلى وولادته للكلمة ازلى وانبثاق الروح ازلى*
*فان كان الزمانيات يندرج تحتها ان الفرق بين الوجود والضوء والحرارة صفر*
*فمابالك بالسرمديات*
*الجزء التانى دا مش فاهم حاجة فيها خالص *
* وأعني ان الأب (( الله )) كان قبل أن يتجسد (( الله )) في الجسد .. وبعد أن تجسد صار الابن .. وولد .. 

حد فاهم حاجة*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *اولاً : أنا أشعر بسعادة لا متناهية .. خصوصاً أنني في كل يوم أخاطب الله ..
> وأكلمه .. وأناجيه .. وما أحلى أن تناجي ربك .. وتكلمه .. وتدعوه !!*
> 
> *أرأيت لو أنك تحب شخصاً .. فتحب ان تجالسه !! أو تكلمه !!*
> ...


*لا يكفى كل دا لكى تصل للعاهرات حور العين ستجد معهم اللذة*
*لذتك فى شهواتك وليس مع الله* 


> * فهو محرم في الدنيا .. وهو حلال في الآخرة .. فالآخرة دار الجزاء .. والدنيا دار العمل .. *


*بوشين يعنى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يهديك*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

*ملحوظة سريعة للاخ ابو هاشم لانه عادد وكرر كثيرا ان الاب يحتاج للابن*
*وكاننا نعيد من جديد زمن اريوس الهرطقوى الذى قال ان الاب خلق الابن وبالابن عمل العاملين*
*وهكذا اصبح الله فى ذاته ناقص وهذا مخل بالذات الالهية الكاملة والمنزه عن كل نقص*
*لان الابن لم يخلقه الاب ولم يكن كائنا اخر منفصلا عن الابن*
*الابن مولود والولادة هى من جنس الاب وفى ذات الاب وفى حضنه والله فى ذاته لا يحتاج لاخر والابن فى ذات الله ومنه جنسه الالوهى وحاشا ان يقول احد ان الله خلق اخر لكى يعينه فى الخلق *


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *المسيح قال: " انا الطريق و الحق و الحياة من امن بي و لو مات فسيحيا "​*
> 
> *المسيح هو الطريق الوحيد للخلاص لا احد غيره *
> 
> *و يا رب تنور عقول المسلمين الذين يتبعون خدعة اسمها دين اسلامي *​


 
*نعم اخي الكريم .. هذا معتقدك .. وعلي ان احترمه .. *

*وأنا أعتقد ان الطريق الوحيد للخلاص .. في هذا الزمن .. هو الإيمان بمحمد نبياً .. وبأن المسيح يسوع نبياً .. واتباع محمد وآله الأطهار .. *

*وبإتباعك هذا تفوز وتسعد ..*​


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

the dragon christian قال:


> *اولا اشكر الاخوه علي الرد الرائع والجميل *
> *يقول الكتاب المقدس تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم *
> *وقال المسيح ان حرركم الابن بالحقيقه تكوتوا احرار *
> *وقال اانا هو الحق والحياه الابديه *
> ...


 
*هذا ثابت عندكم أخي .. لكن لم يثبت عندي .. *

*وانا اعتقد أن الإله لا يتجسد .. ولا يتألم ولا يجوع .. لأن بالجوع الحاجة إلى الأكل .. *
*والحاجة إلى الأكل .. تناقض الغنى .. وبعد الأكل هو بحاجة إلى معدة .. ومن ثم إخراج الفضلات .. وغير الأكل .. هو بحاجة إلى نوم .. وهو بحاجة إلى أكسجين .. والله غني عن مخلوقاته وغني عن كل شيء .. ونحن والمسيح بحاجة إلى كل هذه الأشياء .. ولو لا أن يسخرها الله لنا .. نموت .. والحال سيان .. بيننا وبين المسيح عليه السلام .. هذا حسب إعتقادي *​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *وانا اعتقد أن الإله لا يتجسد .. ولا يتألم ولا يجوع .. لأن بالجوع الحاجة إلى الأكل ..
> والحاجة إلى الأكل .. تناقض الغنى .. وبعد الأكل هو بحاجة إلى معدة .. ومن ثم إخراج الفضلات .. وغير الأكل .. هو بحاجة إلى نوم .. وهو بحاجة إلى أكسجين .. والله غني عن مخلوقاته وغني عن كل شيء .. ونحن والمسيح بحاجة إلى كل هذه الأشياء .. ولو لا أن يسخرها الله لنا .. نموت .. والحال سيان .. بيننا وبين المسيح عليه السلام .. هذا حسب إعتقادي *


*لا الكلام دا عقيم وفارغ اعذرنى مببصش ليه من اساسه لانه ينم عن عقلية مشوهه عن الفكر المسيحى ولو مش فاهم عليك تسال بدل التاليف *
*الاله بياكل وبيشرب ايه بس يا استاذ* 
*اعذرنى اى معلومات مشوهه عن المسيحية هطلب بحذفها اسال ان كنت لا تعلم*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (13 يوليو 2010)

*



وخادم ليسوع 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه ليه مبشر




			وانا اعتقد أن الإله لا يتجسد .. ولا يتألم ولا يجوع .. لأن بالجوع الحاجة إلى الأكل .. 
والحاجة إلى الأكل .. تناقض الغنى .. وبعد الأكل هو بحاجة إلى معدة .. ومن ثم إخراج الفضلات .. وغير الأكل .. هو بحاجة إلى نوم .. وهو بحاجة إلى أكسجين .. والله غني عن مخلوقاته وغني عن كل شيء .. ونحن والمسيح بحاجة إلى كل هذه الأشياء .. ولو لا أن يسخرها الله لنا .. نموت .. والحال سيان .. بيننا وبين المسيح عليه السلام .. هذا حسب إعتقادي 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
و هل الاهوت ياكل و يشرب و يروح التواليت

و هل الاهوت يتاثر بكل هذا

الجسد فقط عزيزي الناسوت و ليس الاهوت

ربنا يشفيك*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *نعم اخي الكريم .. هذا معتقدك .. وعلي ان احترمه .. *
> 
> *وأنا أعتقد ان الطريق الوحيد للخلاص .. في هذا الزمن .. هو الإيمان بمحمد نبياً .. وبأن المسيح يسوع نبياً .. واتباع محمد وآله الأطهار .. *
> 
> *وبإتباعك هذا تفوز وتسعد ..*​


*مهو موسى جه وقدم الناموس*
*كان فى خلاص بالناموس*
*روح للناموس هتلاقى فيه على الاقل حل مؤقت لايفاء العدل الالهى حقه *
*لكن محمد قالك قدامك بينك وبين ربك فرق هو السماء عن الارض لو شاطر اوصله وتعالى قابلنى لو وصلتله*
*اما مسيحنا ابن الله الحى لم يضمر اختطافا وهو فى صورة الله ان يتنازل وياخذ طبيعتنا ليرفعها الى السماء ويجلسنا فيها مع ابيه ليس بتقوانا ولا بعضلاتنا ولا بقوتنا بل بالنعمة انتم مخلصون*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *و هل الاهوت ياكل و يشرب و يروح التواليت
> 
> و هل الاهوت يتاثر بكل هذا
> 
> ...


*الكلام دا كان بيقولوه المسلمين فى القرون الوسطى لجهلهم بعقائد المسيحين زى ابن القيم الجوزيه وغيره ونقل منهم المسلمين واحنا دلوقتى فى سنة 2010 بعد الثورة الىل حصلت وكل الناس فهمت وعرفت مازال هناك اهل الكهف يرددوا كلام القرون الوسطى*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يوليو 2010)

*ابو هاشم 
في كتابنا المقدس نجد ان الانسان خلق على صورة الله و مثاله !! 

ما المشكلة لا اعلم لماذا لا يستوعب الاسلام عقيدة التجسد !! 
فالمسيح اتى على هيئة هذا الانسان !!

وقال الله: "نعمل الانسان علي صورتنا كشبهنا"​*


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

> *لا تهجص ولا تالف يا اخ على هنا فقط تستفسر الابن يعرف معرفة كاملة وتامة بميعاد الساعة وهو الديان والاب لايدين احد*
> *وانا وضحت لسيادتك ان لا استغناء ولا كفاية انما هى الاقانيم التى تقوم عليها الذات الالهية وبدون كينونة الله الناطقة الحية لا يوجد اصلا الها واللحمة والسمك مش فاهم منهم حاجة*


 
*الله مستغني عن المسيح .. والدليل أننا جميعاً نصلي ونسجد لله .. وكذلك المسيح كان يسجد لله *
*فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «**نَفْسِي حَزِينَةٌ جِدًّا حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ. اُمْكُثُوا ههُنَا وَاسْهَرُوا مَعِي».
39 ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ، وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسُ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ»*

*وهنا المسيح يصلي .. [والله لا يصلي ].. ولو كانا ذات واحدة .. فكيف يصلي الفرد نفسه ؟؟ أنا أصلي نفسي ؟؟ والمسيح ليس في موقف تعليم .. إنما هو في ضائقة .. فيتجه إلى الله .. بل يطلب من الله أن تعبر عنه هذه المحنة إن أمكن .. ثم يقول له ليس كما يريد المسيح نفسه .. بل كما يريد الله .. والتكلم عن إرادتين .. يفيد وجود ذاتين .. ذات المسيح .. وذات الله .. وهذا يدل على أن المسيح روحي له الفداء .. أقل مرتبة من الله تعالى ..  *

*وكل الشواهد والدلالات تفيد وجود ذاتين .. ومنها من باب الاختصار : *

*16 وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌ، لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
17 وَأَيْضًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ مَكْتُوبٌ أَنَّ شَهَادَةَ رَجُلَيْنِ حَقٌ:
18 أَنَا هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ لِنَفْسِي، وَيَشْهَدُ لِي الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي*

*ولو كان الله والمسيح واحد .. لكانت الشهادتان واحدة .. ولكن يسوع حاجة .. والله حاجة .. *

*وأيضاً جهل المسيح يبوم القيامة .. وتفرد الله وحده بمعرفة ذلك اليوم .. وهذا يعني أن الاثنان غير متساويان .. وهاك الدليل .. *

*وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ*

*والحق انهما غير متساويين في الجوهر .. كما يتضح جلياً .. *

*نسأل الله الهداية والتوفيق .. *





​


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *المسيح كان موجودا قبل ان يولد من عذراء ​*
> 
> *انظر الايات التالية:*​
> *(أبوكم ابراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد أفرأيت ابراهيم , قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن ) يوحنا 8 :56 ( تقارن مع تكوين 18 عندما جاء الرب مع ملاكين الى ابراهيم وبشره بولادة اسحق ابنه في الليلة التي سبقت هلاك سادوم وعمورة ) .*​
> ...


 
*أهلاً اخي وحبيبي .. رزقنا الله وإياك إتباع الطريق المستقيم .. ودخول الفردوس .. إن شاء الله .. *

*الفرق الذي عنيته : ان المسيح كان له بداية (( حلول الروح في الجسد )) - وقبل لم نكن نميزه عن الله ( الأب )  .. ولم نفرق بينهما !! ميزنا بين الابن والأب عندما حل الله في الجسد .. وهذه بداية الابن *

*والنقطة الثانية : أن المسيح صلب .. أي مات .. والله حي لا يموت .. وهذا فرق آخر .. ولا يصح أن ننسب الموت لله !!*​


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

the dragon christian قال:


> *ولكن الأب كان قبل الابن .. وأعني ان الأب (( الله )) كان قبل أن يتجسد (( الله )) في الجسد .. وبعد أن تجسد صار الابن .. وولد .. *
> *اخي الفاضل دي هرطقه ذي هرطقه اليعقوبيه اوك*
> *الابن ازلي *
> *قال المسيح "قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن "*
> ...


 
*رددت في المشاركة السابقة .. فراجع يرحمك الله .. *​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

*نفهم من كدا انك سبت الثالوث وكالعادة هربت لمواضيع اخرى لا علاقة لها بالموضوع *


> *الله مستغني عن المسيح .. والدليل أننا جميعاً نصلي ونسجد لله .. وكذلك المسيح كان يسجد لله
> فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «**نَفْسِي حَزِينَةٌ جِدًّا حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ. اُمْكُثُوا ههُنَا وَاسْهَرُوا مَعِي».
> 39 ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ، وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هذِهِ الْكَأْسُ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ»*
> 
> *وهنا المسيح يصلي .. [والله لا يصلي ].. ولو كانا ذات واحدة .. فكيف يصلي الفرد نفسه ؟؟ أنا أصلي نفسي ؟؟ والمسيح ليس في موقف تعليم .. إنما هو في ضائقة .. فيتجه إلى الله .. بل يطلب من الله أن تعبر عنه هذه المحنة إن أمكن .. ثم يقول له ليس كما يريد المسيح نفسه .. بل كما يريد الله .. والتكلم عن إرادتين .. يفيد وجود ذاتين .. ذات المسيح .. وذات الله .. وهذا يدل على أن المسيح روحي له الفداء .. أقل مرتبة من الله تعالى .. *


*وهذا ايضا جهل تااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام بالمفهوم المسيحى*
*لان المفهوم المسيحى عن طبيعة الله هو وحدة الاقانيم وتمايزها*
*ولا مشكلة بتاتا فى علاقة بين الاقانيم*
*الاب يلد الكلمة ويبعث الروح*
*الاب يحب الابن*
*والاب يرسل الكلمة*
*والكلمة يناجى الاب*
*والاب يشهد للكمة*
*والاب يرسل الروح باسم الابن *
*ثانيا نحن لسنا امام موقف بين الاقانيم نحن امام موقف فيه دخل المسيح فعليا لدائرة الالم وايفاء العدل الالهى حقه*
*وحمل كل الخطايا امام عدل الله وحجب الاب عنه وجهه بصورة ادبية وسر ان يسحقه بالحزن *
*وامام كل هذة المعاناة ناجى ابيه*
*وقال انت كنت تريد ان تعبر عنى هذة الكاس ولكن لتكن لا ارادتى(رغبتى البشرية فى عدم الالم)بل ارادتك(الالهية فى اتمام مشيتك بالصلب )*
*فالتاميز هنا بين رغبات المسيح الانسانية الموجودة فى نفسه البشرية وبين مشئية الاب الالهية وبالتالى مشيئته هو كابن وليس له علاقة بتاتا بتعدد الارادة*
*انما رغبة بشرية امام الارادة الالهية*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2010)

ابو هاشم .. تم توضيح الاجابة كاملة .. فنحن نعبد اله واحد ..

اما لو كنت مستغرب ازاى المسيح بياكل ويشرب .. فده موضوع تانى .. افتح موضوع جديد بسؤالك الجديد .

الخروج عن الموضوع ضد قوانين القسم .. تحذير .

وضحت ؟؟




> *أهلاً اخي وحبيبي .. رزقنا الله وإياك إتباع الطريق المستقيم .. ودخول الفردوس .. إن شاء الله ..
> 
> الفرق الذي عنيته : ان المسيح كان له بداية (( حلول الروح في الجسد )) - وقبل لم نكن نميزه عن الله ( الأب ) .. ولم نفرق بينهما !! ميزنا بين الابن والأب عندما حل الله في الجسد .. وهذه بداية الابن
> *



جاوبت سابقا ولكنك لا تتجاهل الكلام الذى يجعلك تبدو ككجاهل فى المسيحيات



> ما هذا الهراء .. ومن يقول هذا من المسيحيين ... لا تحاسبنا على كلامك الخاطئ الناتج عن جهل وعدم دراسة .
> 
> الله وكلمته وروحه اذليين .
> ولما صار ملئ الزمن ( وقت المسيح ) .. تجسد الكلمة ( الابن ) فاخذ جسد بشرى فانى لكى يتمم لنا الخلاص .



لو ضحت مغالطة غير مثبته مرة اخرى .. ستعرض نفسك للحذف .

رجاء من الاحبة عدم مجارته فى الخروج عن الموضوع .. لان الاجابة وصلت كاملة حتى انه صُدم ولا يعرف فيما يتكلم .


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *16 وَإِنْ كُنْتُ أَنَا أَدِينُ فَدَيْنُونَتِي حَقٌ، لأَنِّي لَسْتُ وَحْدِي، بَلْ أَنَا وَالآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي.
> 17 وَأَيْضًا فِي نَامُوسِكُمْ مَكْتُوبٌ أَنَّ شَهَادَةَ رَجُلَيْنِ حَقٌ:
> 18 أَنَا هُوَ الشَّاهِدُ لِنَفْسِي، وَيَشْهَدُ لِي الآبُ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَنِي*
> 
> *ولو كان الله والمسيح واحد .. لكانت الشهادتان واحدة .. ولكن يسوع حاجة .. والله حاجة .. *


*جهل تاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام*
*لان المسيح يتكلم عن شهادة الاب وشهادة الابن معه*
*وهم بالفعل اقنوميا شهادتين *
*ولم يتكلم بتاتا عن شهادة اللهكجوهر الهى واحد عن نفسه*


----------



## Rosetta (13 يوليو 2010)

> *الفرق الذي عنيته : ان المسيح كان له بداية (( حلول الروح في الجسد )) - وقبل لم نكن نميزه عن الله ( الأب ) .. ولم نفرق بينهما !! ميزنا بين الابن والأب عندما حل الله في الجسد .. وهذه بداية الابن
> ​*




*الابن ليس له بداية و لا نهاية !! الم تقرأ الايات التي اوردتها لك عن ازلية المسيح اعيدها:

(أبوكم ابراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد أفرأيت ابراهيم , قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن ) يوحنا 8 :56 ( تقارن مع تكوين 18 عندما جاء الرب مع ملاكين الى ابراهيم وبشره بولادة اسحق ابنه في الليلة التي سبقت هلاك سادوم وعمورة ) .


لآن مجّدني انت أيها الآب عند ذاتك بالمجد الذي كان لي عندك قبل كون العالم يوحنا 17 : 5

( فإن رأيتم ابن الإنسان صاعدا الى حيث كان أولا ) يوحنا 6 : 62

( انا الاول و الاخر البدايه والنهايه و الالف والياء) رؤيا22: 12و13

( في البدء كان الكلمه و الكلمه كان عند الله وكان الكلمه الله ) يوحنا 1:1
​*


> *والنقطة الثانية : أن المسيح صلب .. أي مات .. والله حي لا يموت .. وهذا فرق آخر .. ولا يصح أن ننسب الموت لله !!​*



*الله حي لا يموت ما اختلفنا !! 
و لذلك قام المسيح من بين الاموات و لم يبقى ميتا !!! 
و قد قام بجسد ممجد غير خاضع لقوانين الطبيعة 

و بعد ذلك صعد الى السماء و جلس عن يمين الاب !! ​*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *وأيضاً جهل المسيح يبوم القيامة .. وتفرد الله وحده بمعرفة ذلك اليوم .. وهذا يعني أن الاثنان غير متساويان .. وهاك الدليل ..
> 
> **وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ*
> 
> ...


*لابد وان تعتذر لمحاوريك عن جهلك المدقع*
*اين قال المسيح انى اجهل بالساعة *
*انا مش هتكلم يونانى لا اليونانى هيهحسم القضية وهيقلبها على راسك*
*ولكن بتكلم امام الترجمة العربية اين قال انه يجهل*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *أهلاً اخي وحبيبي .. رزقنا الله وإياك إتباع الطريق المستقيم .. ودخول الفردوس .. إن شاء الله .. *
> 
> *الفرق الذي عنيته : ان المسيح كان له بداية (( حلول الروح في الجسد )) - وقبل لم نكن نميزه عن الله ( الأب ) .. ولم نفرق بينهما !! ميزنا بين الابن والأب عندما حل الله في الجسد .. وهذه بداية الابن *
> 
> *والنقطة الثانية : أن المسيح صلب .. أي مات .. والله حي لا يموت .. وهذا فرق آخر .. ولا يصح أن ننسب الموت لله !!*​


*جاهل ايضا فى هذا الكلام وتتنقل من جهل الى جهل اعظم*
*لان كينونة الابن ازلية كينونة الاب*
*ودخول الابن للعالم جسديا كان بحلول روح الله فى احشاء مريم وكون ناسوتيه المسيح الذى فيه سر ان يحل كل ملء الاهوت جسديا*
*مش روح بتدب فى الجسد*
*ثانيا التاميز فى الاقنومية واضح منذ العهد القديم عايز تعرف الادلة *
*اما عن موت الله*
*الله حى لا يموت لانه روح والروح منزه عن الموت*
*من مات هو ابن الله الوحيد الجنس المتجسد بجسده الخاص اللى اخذه من سيدتنا كلنا مريم العذراء*
*ارجوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*متالفش حاجات انت مش قدها*


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> هل انت يا ابو هاشم واحد ولا ثلاثة ؟؟؟
> انت تملك جسد وروح وعقل .. ومع ذلك انت شخص واحد ..
> جسدك هو انت .. روحك هو انت .. عقلك هو انت ..
> 
> ...


 
*مرحباً أخي .. *

*لا تطابق بين المثال والعقيدة .. ألا ترى ان الروح أغلى وأفضل الثلاثة ؟؟ والعقل جزء من الجسد .. فهذه مغالطة .. والقلب من الجسد .. كما أن قلبي هو أنا .. ولا تشك في أن القلب والعقل ملك لي .. والجسد ملك لي ..   *
*والحقيقة أن الإنسان هو النفس المجردة ..*
*فهذا الجسد ستتركه تحت التراب .. عاجلاً ام آجلاً .. *

*نسال الله أن يمد في أعماركم ..*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *مرحباً أخي ..
> 
> لا تطابق بين المثال والعقيدة .. ألا ترى ان الروح أغلى وأفضل الثلاثة ؟؟ والعقل جزء من الجسد .. فهذه مغالطة .. والقلب من الجسد .. كما أن قلبي هو أنا .. ولا تشك في أن القلب والعقل ملك لي .. والجسد ملك لي .. *
> *والحقيقة أن الإنسان هو النفس المجردة ..*
> *فهذا الجسد ستتركه تحت التراب .. عاجلاً ام آجلاً .. *


*ربنا يهدى*
*متعدش وتزيد فى حاجات نهناه ومردتش عليها كفا مهاترات فارغة وكلام عقيم*
*خروج الروح من جسدك هو انهيار الكيان البشرى ولا يوجد بعد كيان بشرى قائم*
*كفاية مهاترات فارغة ولو عندك جديد اطرحه*


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> ما هذا الهراء .. ومن يقول هذا من المسيحيين ... لا تحاسبنا على كلامك الخاطئ الناتج عن جهل وعدم دراسة .
> 
> الله وكلمته وروحه اذليين .
> ولما صار ملئ الزمن ( وقت المسيح ) .. تجسد الكلمة ( الابن ) فاخذ جسد بشرى فانى لكى يتمم لنا الخلاص .


 
*لحظة : الحرارة نتيجة الشمس - صح ؟؟ -*

*هل الابن نتيجة للأب ؟؟ *

*هل الروح القدس نتيجة للأب ؟؟ *

*هل الأب نتيجة للروح القدس ؟؟ *

*هل الإبن نتيجة للروح القدس ؟؟ *

*هل الروح القدس نتيجة للإبن ؟؟ *

*هل الأب نتيجة للإبن ؟؟ *

** * * * *

*وما عنيته .. أن الله لم يحل في الجسد (( ولم يصبح الابن )) إلا بعد ولادة المسيح .. *

*وقبل لم نكن نميز بين الابن والأب .. إذ أن الاثنان كان لاهوت*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2010)

*



لا تطابق بين المثال والعقيدة .. ألا ترى ان الروح أغلى وأفضل الثلاثة ؟؟ والعقل جزء من الجسد .. فهذه مغالطة .. والقلب من الجسد .. كما أن قلبي هو أنا .. ولا تشك في أن القلب والعقل ملك لي .. والجسد ملك لي .. 
والحقيقة أن الإنسان هو النفس المجردة ..
فهذا الجسد ستتركه تحت التراب .. عاجلاً ام آجلاً .. 

نسال الله أن يمد في أعماركم ..

أنقر للتوسيع...

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

هل العقل جزء من الجسد ؟؟
عرفت منين ان الروح اغلى ؟؟ هل انت احسن من رسولك اللى قال ( اما الروح فمن امر ربى )
اين فى كلامى ذكرت كلمة القلب ؟؟
مين جاب سيرة الفناء ؟؟

هل تعرف معنى كلمة مثل .. لو مش عارف قولى علشان اجبهالك من القواميس .

سؤال واحد ... هل انت واحد ام ثلاثة ؟؟
الاجابة التى سيقولها اى انسان عاقل انا واحد ..

كذلك الله واحد .. فالله بكلمته وروحه .. واحد .

اوزن الكلام وكفاية تخريف يا ريس .

الاجابة انتهت ..


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2010)

اين فى كلامى ذكرت الحرارة والشمس .؟؟

ركز .. ده اخر تحذير .


----------



## Rosetta (13 يوليو 2010)

*اخ ابو هاشم هل تستطيع ان تفهم هذه الصورة 
فهي مختصر كل الحديث
الاب و الابن و الروح القدس متساوون في جوهر وحدانية الله الواحد
​*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

*ممكن يا جماعة تسبهولى لحظات*
*يا اخ ابو هاشم كتبتلك بدل المشاركة 4 وفندتلك كل كلامك وملمستوش *
*افهم من كدا انك بتتعامى عنه *


> *لحظة : الحرارة نتيجة الشمس - صح ؟؟ -
> هقتبسلك الرد اياك المرة دى تشوفه *
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

> *يعنى ايه غير متساويين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> اذا كان الجوهر واحد*


 
*لو سمحت تكلم بالعربية الفصحى *

*- شكراً - *

*وضحت لكم أن المسيح لا يعلم متى يوم القيامة .. والله يعلم ذلك *

*الابن لا يعلم والأب يعلم ..* 



> *جاوبت عليك وعرفتك اننا مبنتكلمش على كفاءة التفكير نحن نتكلم عن ضرورة وجود العقل المدبر لقيام الكيان البشرى فالمثال ساقط فى مخيتلك لانك لم تفهمه من الاصل*


 
*اشرح لي العقل المدبر رجاءً *



> *مين قال انه بحاجة طبيعة الله قامت على ولادة الكلمة من الاب والله مكتفى بذاته لم يخلق مخلوق اخر
> 
> المسيح مولود ليس مخلوق*
> *دا فكر اريوس اللى انت بتقوله ان الله خل الابن علشان يخلق بيه العالم*
> *وردينا من مئات المسيح وقولنا ان الابن مولود من ذات الله ومن جنسه وليس مخلوق*


 
*هل كان الله بحاجة إلى أن يتجسد حتى يكون ناطقاً ؟؟ *



> *اعذرنى ايضا دا جهل عمرك مسمعت عن ظهورات الابن فى العهد القديم لابراهيم ويعقوب وموسى ولادم فى اول الخليقة
> ظهورات الله فى العهد القديم هى ظهورات الابن الكلمة*
> *وفى ملئ الزمان نفس الاقنوم الظاهر للانبياء فى القديم لبس الجسد وظهر لنا فى عالمنا فى صورة ابن انسان كامل حامل للطبيعة البشرية*


 
*وهل لك أن تنقل لنا قصة موسى مع الله ؟؟ *

*شكراً على رحابة الصدر .. *
​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *وما عنيته .. أن الله لم يحل في الجسد (( ولم يصبح الابن )) إلا بعد ولادة المسيح ..
> 
> وقبل لم نكن نميز بين الابن والأب .. إذ أن الاثنان كان لاهوت*


*ايه دا ايه الكلام الفارغ دا اصرفه منين دا يعنى*
*الابن لم يصبح الابن الا بتجسد الابن*
*دا عك رسمى *
*عايز تعرف التمايز فى الاقنومية فى العهد القديم*


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

!ابن الملك! قال:


> هل تعرف من هو العبد ؟؟
> العبد هو الذى لا يعرف ما يفعله سيده .​
> 
> ولكننا اصبحنا نعرف الله اكثر وانتقلنا من العبودية الى البنوية ​
> ...


 
*يا نور عيني .. ويا حبيبي .. نحن نختلف معكم في هذا التعريف .. *
*كما أن المسلمين اختلفوا في تعريف الصحابي*
*وفي تعريف أهل البيت *

*وأنا عبد لله .. أعبده .. وأسأله أن يرزقني طاعته .. وأن يوفقني لإجتناب معاصيه*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *لو سمحت تكلم بالعربية الفصحى
> 
> - شكراً - *
> 
> ...


*وطلعت جاهل ومش عارف فين قال انى اجهل انا لسه مدخلتش فى الكلمة اليونانى اللى هتقلب الموضوع فوق راسك ولكنى اتكلم عن الترجمة العربية وجدت فيها كلمة اجهل ام انها تاليف من سيادتك*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2010)

*



وما عنيته .. أن الله لم يحل في الجسد (( ولم يصبح الابن )) إلا بعد ولادة المسيح .. 

وقبل لم نكن نميز بين الابن والأب .. إذ أن الاثنان كان لاهوت

أنقر للتوسيع...

*من قال ذلك ايها المخرف الذى تتكلم بجهل مدقع .

انظر الى العهد القديم التى كتبه انبياء الله القديسيين
لنرى قول سليمان الحكيم مثلا وهو احكم اهل الارض 

( امثال 30: 2-4 ) 
*2 *إِنِّي أَبْلَدُ مِن كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَهْمُ إِنْسَانٍ، 
*3 *وَلَمْ أَتَعَلَّمِ الْحِكْمَةَ، وَلَمْ أَعْرِفْ مَعْرِفَةَ الْقُدُّوسِ. 
*4 *مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟ 

انظر ايضا ايات الاخت Red Rose



> الابن ليس له بداية و لا نهاية !! الم تقرأ الايات التي اوردتها لك عن ازلية المسيح اعيدها:
> 
> (أبوكم ابراهيم تهلل بأن يرى يومي فرأى وفرح فقال له اليهود ليس لك خمسون سنة بعد أفرأيت ابراهيم , قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق أقول لكم قبل أن يكون ابراهيم أنا كائن ) يوحنا 8 :56 ( تقارن مع تكوين 18 عندما جاء الرب مع ملاكين الى ابراهيم وبشره بولادة اسحق ابنه في الليلة التي سبقت هلاك سادوم وعمورة ) .
> 
> ...


​


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

أرجوا من الأخوان أن لا يكتبوا مشاركاتهم حتى أنهي كلامي ..


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *اشرح لي العقل المدبر رجاءً *


*الحيوانات لها عقل مدبر ولكه غير ناطق*
*المجنون فى نظر سيادتك له عقل مدبر ولكن تفكيره على قده*
*الحيوانات العاقلة لها عقول تتدبر قيام كيانها ولا نتكلم عن ماهية الفكر المولود من العقل* 


> *هل كان الله بحاجة إلى أن يتجسد حتى يكون ناطقاً ؟؟ *


*لا تعليق* 


> *وهل لك أن تنقل لنا قصة موسى مع الله ؟؟
> 
> شكراً على رحابة الصدر .. *


*اقراها فى سفر الخروج*


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ملحوظة سريعة للاخ ابو هاشم لانه عادد وكرر كثيرا ان الاب يحتاج للابن*
> *وكاننا نعيد من جديد زمن اريوس الهرطقوى الذى قال ان الاب خلق الابن وبالابن عمل العاملين*
> *وهكذا اصبح الله فى ذاته ناقص وهذا مخل بالذات الالهية الكاملة والمنزه عن كل نقص*
> *لان الابن لم يخلقه الاب ولم يكن كائنا اخر منفصلا عن الابن*
> *الابن مولود والولادة هى من جنس الاب وفى ذات الاب وفى حضنه والله فى ذاته لا يحتاج لاخر والابن فى ذات الله ومنه جنسه الالوهى وحاشا ان يقول احد ان الله خلق اخر لكى يعينه فى الخلق *


 
*جل ما قصدته من قول ولادة الابن .. *

*أننا لم نكن نميز بين الاب والابن ؟؟ أليس كذلك ؟؟ *

*فعند ولادة المسيح .. وعند حلول الاهوت في الناسوت .. ميزنا الابن عن الآب .. *

*ولم أقصد أن الله احتاج إلى من يعينه فخلق الابن .. *
​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2010)

> *أننا لم نكن نميز بين الاب والابن ؟؟ أليس كذلك ؟؟*



*كنا نميز ايها الجاهل .. ولكن لانك جاهل فانا لن اضع لك تفصيلا، وانما سأضع امامك اية واحدة قالها سليمان الحكيم .. تعرفه ؟؟*


> *( امثال 30: 2-4 ) *
> *2 إِنِّي أَبْلَدُ مِن كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَهْمُ إِنْسَانٍ، *
> *3 وَلَمْ أَتَعَلَّمِ الْحِكْمَةَ، وَلَمْ أَعْرِفْ مَعْرِفَةَ الْقُدُّوسِ. *
> *4 مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟ *


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لا الكلام دا عقيم وفارغ اعذرنى مببصش ليه من اساسه لانه ينم عن عقلية مشوهه عن الفكر المسيحى ولو مش فاهم عليك تسال بدل التاليف *
> *الاله بياكل وبيشرب ايه بس يا استاذ*
> *اعذرنى اى معلومات مشوهه عن المسيحية هطلب بحذفها اسال ان كنت لا تعلم*


 
*يا أخي أنتم من يقول أن المسيح كان يأكل ويشرب !!*

*راجع متى 11: 19*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *جل ما قصدته من قول ولادة الابن ..
> 
> أننا لم نكن نميز بين الاب والابن ؟؟ أليس كذلك ؟؟ *
> 
> ...


*لا قصدت ان الاب ويحتاج الابن والله محتاج للابن وكررتها بدل المرة عشرة وكررت كلمة يستغنى عنه انا عارف انت بتقول ايه كويس وعارف انت بتنقل من مين *
*وكل الفكر اللى بتقوله فكر اريوسى هرطوقى تبتوه كمسلمين ورددتوه بسذاجة دون معرفة اى شئ عن المفهوم المسيحى *
*وسالتك سؤال هل تريد دلائل على معرفة التمايز بين الاب والابن اقنوميا بداخل الفكر الكتابى فى العهد القديم*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2010)

> *يا أخي أنتم من يقول أن المسيح كان يأكل ويشرب !!
> 
> راجع متى 11: 19 *



هل رأيت تحذيرى السابق بعدم الخروج عن الموضوع ؟؟ 

لا تزعل عندما تجد نفسك مشطوب .​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *يا أخي أنتم من يقول أن المسيح كان يأكل ويشرب !!*
> 
> *راجع متى 11: 19*​


*ياراجل اول مرة اسمع المعلومة دى تصدق جديدة*
*المسيح هو الله المتجسد*
*كل مايخص المسيح يخصه من حيث طبيعة لاهوته وتجسده*
*وليس الله هو المسيح*
*فيصبح كل مايخص المسيح من لاهوتية وبشرية يخص الله فى جوهره الالهى *
*فهمت*


----------



## أبو هاشم (13 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *مهو موسى جه وقدم الناموس*
> *كان فى خلاص بالناموس*
> *روح للناموس هتلاقى فيه على الاقل حل مؤقت لايفاء العدل الالهى حقه *
> *لكن محمد قالك قدامك بينك وبين ربك فرق هو السماء عن الارض لو شاطر اوصله وتعالى قابلنى لو وصلتله*
> *اما مسيحنا ابن الله الحى لم يضمر اختطافا وهو فى صورة الله ان يتنازل وياخذ طبيعتنا ليرفعها الى السماء ويجلسنا فيها مع ابيه ليس بتقوانا ولا بعضلاتنا ولا بقوتنا بل بالنعمة انتم مخلصون*



*وقتي ضيق .. ساعود لاحقاً .. *

*أما بالنسبة للبعد .. فأقول : *

*(( وقل لعبادي إني قريب أجيب دعوت الداعي إذا دعان ))*

*(( ونحن أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد ))*​


----------



## !ابن الملك! (13 يوليو 2010)

*



وقتي ضيق .. ساعود لاحقاً .. 


أنقر للتوسيع...

*لم تستطيع الرد على كلمة واحدة مما قلت .. والسبب هو انها فى داخل الموضوع الذى انتهى الرد عليه فى اول المشاركات وبالايات ..

ابقى ادرس اكتر قبل ما تتكلم فى هذا القسم .. وعلى العموم فى قسم اسمه اسئلة عن المسيحية .. ابقى اتعلم هنك قبل ما تحط شبهة 

واضح ؟؟


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> *وقتي ضيق .. ساعود لاحقاً ..
> 
> أما بالنسبة للبعد .. فأقول : *
> 
> ...


*وانا بتكلم عن الدعاء*
*انا مالى يسمع ولا ميسمعش انا بتكلم عن الطريق والحق والحياة *
*ونامل انك تتكلم اصلا فى الموضوع مش كلام بقاله عشر سنين ولسه بترددوا من سنة 2000 ومفيش غيره*


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يوليو 2010)

> *هل يستغني الأب عن الكلمة ؟؟  هل يستغني الأب عن الروح القدس ؟؟ *


لماذا تكرر الكلام مرة أخرى ؟ هل هذا إفلاس ؟



> *الإجابة : لا - حسب اعتقادكم  - والحاصل أنه ثلاث ذوات وشخصيات - متساوية في الجوهر - لا ذات واحدة ..  ولو تساوى سعر اللحم مع سعر السمك .. فهذا لا يعني أن اللحم والسمك واحد ..  والتساوي في الجوهر فيه إشكالات .. منها أن الابن لا يعلم متى يوم القيامة  - والأب يعلم متى يوم القيامة - وهنا نجد أن الأب متفوق على الابن في  الجوهر .. أليس كذلك ؟؟*



يكفي تخاريف لكي لا يتم طردك

عليك بالسؤال وترك الإجابة لنا 


الأب والإبن والروح القدس


جوهر واحد وصلاث اقانيم 
فأن كنت لا تعرف اساسا معنى الكلام فلا تدلي بدلوا الجهل هنا لا يضحك عليك اصغر اعضاء المنتدى قبل كبيرهم ..




> *ويمكن أن يوجد إنسان لا ينطق  !! أو لا يعقل !!*



وما حسبته وجدته
جهل مطبق كامل شامل 

أولا : لم ترد على سؤالي وهذا هروب واضح منك
ثانيا : هات لي انسان بدون عقل !!!

ركز في كلامي ... العقل كذات ...




> *ما كتبته لتوضيح .. أن  الثلاثة لا يساوي واحد - والواحد لا يساوي ثلاثة !!*



لا يا عزيزي ربما انت لا تعرف اي شيء في اي شيء !!!

1+1+1= 3 ....
وايضا 1*1*1= 3 

لو عندك اعتراض قول وانا افحمك هنا ..





> *** بعد الموت ***


يا مدلس ما علاقتنا نحن ببعد الموت الآن 
هل فشلت فشل كامل لتنتقل الى بعد الموت ؟؟

هلا لإله جوهره يموت ؟




> *الشمس هي السبب في وجد الضوء  والحرارة .. هذا أول فرق *



تكرار للكلام الذي انا افحمتك به ولم ترد بكلمة واحدة 

الشمس اساسا هى ثلاثة وليست واحد منفصل عن الحرارة والضوء وإلا فأجب 

خطأ
اذ ان عند وجود شمس يوجد الإثنان !
وليس متأخران عنها !

فهل يوما وجدت شمس باردة ؟
او هل يوما وجدت شمس مظلمة ؟





> *الشمس لا تحتاج إلى الضوء  ولا إلى الحرارة .. وهذا ثاني فرق *



ومن قال ان الآب او الإبن يحتاج او الروح يحتاج ؟؟

هل انت عاقل ؟؟


هم الثلاثة واحد من الأساس فأنت الذي لا تفهم ...



> *وهناك فروق أخرى كثيرة ..  تبين الفرق بين مثال الشمس والضوء والحرارة .. وعقيدة الثالوث*



اتحداك ...



> *قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم  صادقين *
> 
> *وأرني إن كان هناك مثال يصح  في هذا المجال ..*



طيب طالما انت ضعيف ومش قد الحوار بتتكلم ليه ؟؟؟
تعلم كيف تحاور الكبار ثم تعالى

انت الذي قلت وانا اتحداك للمرة الثانية وانت تهرب ..

قل هاتوا برهانكم .. إن .. كنتم  صادقين ...

برغم اني مؤمن بكلامك من الأساس لكنك لا تقدر ان تنتقده ..




> *هذا رأيك .. وعفيدتك .. وعلي  أن أحترمها .. شئتُ أم ابيتُ .. *



مش انا قلت لك انك ماتعرفش اي حاجة ؟؟

ده مش رأي 
ده نص ..

قال له يسوع انا هو الطريق و الحق و الحياة ليس احد ياتي الى الاب الا بي 
(يو  14 :  6)


​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يوليو 2010)

> *أجبت سابقاً أن الثلاثة غير  متساوين في الجوهر .. ووضحت قولي .. *



لم تجب من الأساس وقد اجبتك انا وهربت انت هروبا لا تراه الا في توم و جيري ...

متساوون في الجوهر 

واتحداك ..



> *وممكن أنك تعيش ولا تعقل ..  وممكن أن تعيش ولا تنطق .. فالمثال ساقط .. *



مثلك هو الساقط وحده كما انت

اذا كان الإنسان لا يعقل فهو ليس من الأساس انسان وبالتالى انتفى عنه صفة البشرية

اللي بعدووو



> *ألم ترى رجلاً - مختل عقلياً  / مجنون - أو أخرس قط ؟؟*




هل انت عاقل ؟؟

نتكلم عن العقل ككيان 
وهذا يعد ضعف في العقل وليس عدم وجود عقل !!



> *أسألك .. إذا صليت ( دعيت )  الله .. فمن الذي يسمعك ؟؟ *


الله



> *الابن ؟؟ الأب ؟؟ الروح  القدس ؟؟ الجميع معاً ؟؟ *



الواحد : الآب والإبن والروح القدس ..



> *ومن الذي يستجيب لك ؟؟*



الواحد : الآب والإبن والروح القدس ..




> *الابن ؟؟ الأب ؟؟ الروح  القدس ؟؟ الجميع معاً ؟؟ *



الواحد : الآب والإبن والروح القدس ..




> *وأما قولكم ان الله بحاجة  إلى الابن لكي يكون ناطقاً .. فهذا لا يصح بكل الوجوه .. *



من قال هذا يا مخرف ويا مدلس ؟



> *فالله لم يتجسد إلا مع ولادة  المسيح ؟؟ فهل كان من قبل صامت - والعياذ بالله - ؟؟ *



يا طفلي العزيز 
قبل ان تحاول ان تجابه اهل المنطق والعلم والمعرفة اجلس عند اقادامهم وتعلم منهم ...


الإبن تأنسه فقط كان في ملء الزمان 
والإبن موجود مع الآب منذ الأزل والى الآبد وهكذا الروح القدس ..



> *ألم يكلم الله موسى ؟؟ كيف  كلمه ؟؟ من فم يسوع ؟؟ أم ماذا ؟؟ هل احتاج الله إلى يسوع لكي يعرف نفسه أو  يكلم نبيه موسى ؟؟ أم لم يكن إلهاً بعد والعياذ بالله !!*



كلمه عن طريق الإبن 
فأن الإبن هو ظهور الله ..

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يوليو 2010)

> *أنا أفتخر بكوني عبد .. ولكن  عبد لمن ؟؟ عبد لله الواحد القهار .. الذي خلقني .. وبث الروح فيني .. ليس  لي رجاء ولا ملاذ إلا هو .. *


فما بالك بأنك تكون ابن وليس عبد ؟



> *الشمس متزامن وجودها مع  الحرارة والضوء .. ولكن الأب كان قبل الابن .. وأعني ان الأب (( الله ))  كان قبل أن يتجسد (( الله )) في الجسد .. وبعد أن تجسد صار الابن .. وولد  .. *



يا ابا جهل ...

في البدء كان الكلمة و الكلمة كان عند الله و كان الكلمة الله (يو  1 :  1)



​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يوليو 2010)

> *نعم اخي الكريم .. هذا  معتقدك .. وعلي ان احترمه .. *



هذا نص 

المسيح هو الحق ..
وهو من تعبده انت ولا تدري



> *فَقَالَ  لَهُمْ: «**نَفْسِي حَزِينَةٌ جِدًّا حَتَّى الْمَوْتِ. اُمْكُثُوا  ههُنَا وَاسْهَرُوا مَعِي».
> 39 ثُمَّ تَقَدَّمَ قَلِيلاً وَخَرَّ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ، وَكَانَ يُصَلِّي  قَائِلاً: «يَا أَبَتَاهُ، إِنْ أَمْكَنَ فَلْتَعْبُرْ عَنِّي هذِهِ  الْكَأْسُ، وَلكِنْ لَيْسَ كَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنَا بَلْ كَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْتَ»*



فين هنا سجد يا مدلس ؟



> *الله مستغني عن المسيح ..  والدليل أننا جميعاً نصلي ونسجد لله .. وكذلك المسيح كان يسجد لله *



لانه يوجد اله واحد و وسيط واحد بين الله و الناس الانسان يسوع المسيح 
(1تي  2 :  5)




> *وهنا  المسيح يصلي .. [والله لا يصلي ]*



الهك يصلي
اذن من كلامك هو ليس الله ..




> *والحق انهما غير متساويين في  الجوهر .. كما يتضح جلياً .. *



هذا لم تثبته واتحداك ان تثبته ..




> *الفرق الذي عنيته : ان  المسيح كان له بداية (( حلول الروح في الجسد )) - وقبل لم نكن نميزه عن  الله ( الأب )  .. ولم نفرق بينهما !! ميزنا بين الابن والأب عندما حل الله  في الجسد .. وهذه بداية الابن *



خطأ الله الإبن منذ الأزل موجود



> *والنقطة الثانية : أن المسيح  صلب .. أي مات .. والله حي لا يموت .. وهذا فرق آخر .. ولا يصح أن ننسب  الموت لله !!*




الله المتجسد يموت وليس الله ..



​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يوليو 2010)

> *لا تطابق بين المثال  والعقيدة .. ألا ترى ان الروح أغلى وأفضل الثلاثة ؟؟ والعقل جزء من الجسد*


جاهل جهل مطبق وكبير
العقل اساسا ليس من الجسد
ليس شيء مادي لكي يكون من الجسد او لا !!

اعلمت انك اساسا لا تعرف اي شيء في اي شيء ؟



> *والحقيقة أن الإنسان هو  النفس المجردة ..*



دليلك ؟



> *لحظة : الحرارة نتيجة الشمس -  صح ؟؟ -*


لا

الحرارة موجودة بوجودها اذا هى ليست نتيجية



> *هل الابن نتيجة للأب ؟؟ *



لا



> *هل الروح القدس نتيجة للأب  ؟؟ *
> 
> *هل الأب نتيجة للروح القدس  ؟؟ *
> 
> ...



لا



> *هل الأب نتيجة للإبن ؟؟ *



روح العب بعيد
اوعى القطر يعضك



> *وما عنيته .. أن الله لم يحل  في الجسد (( ولم يصبح الابن )) إلا بعد ولادة المسيح .. *



جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل

الجسد اساسا هو في الزمن
والأبن لا علاقة له من حيث الوجود بالجسد
لأن الجسد ما هو الا صورة من صور الإبن وليس هو كينونة الإبن

جاهل + جاهل + جاهل = جاهل كبيييييييييييييير.



> *وضحت لكم أن المسيح لا يعلم  متى يوم القيامة .. والله يعلم ذلك *



كذبت
اذا كان هو الديان العادل فكيف لا يعلمها !

كونك لا تفهم فهذا امرك انت وحدك



> *الابن لا يعلم والأب يعلم ..*



الإبن يعلم والآب يعلم



> *هل كان الله بحاجة إلى أن  يتجسد حتى يكون ناطقاً ؟؟ *



لا..

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (13 يوليو 2010)

> *يا أخي  أنتم من يقول أن المسيح كان يأكل ويشرب !!*
> 
> *راجع متى 11: 19*​




هذا الإله المتجسد يا اخ ..

​


----------



## M Ibrahim (13 يوليو 2010)

رغم انى ارفض الايمان بالتثليث ، إلا أنى فى نفس الوقت لا أقبل ان يمنع احد عن ايمانه بهذا فهو حر فى اعتقاده.
لذا أرجو ان يعتمد الحوار على نصوص واضحة و مفهومة لا تحتمل المعانى المختلطة .


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يوليو 2010)

> رغم انى ارفض الايمان بالتثليث ، إلا أنى فى نفس الوقت لا أقبل ان يمنع احد عن ايمانه بهذا فهو حر فى اعتقاده.
> لذا أرجو ان يعتمد الحوار على نصوص واضحة و مفهومة لا تحتمل المعانى المختلطة .


*المعترض لم يعترض بنصوص بل تخيلات شخصية *
*وكل كلمة قيلت لها نصوص كثيرة تؤكدها*
*اما عن رفضك للثالوث دى مشكلتك بينك وبين الاله مش معانا احنا *
*ومحدش يقدر يمنع حد ان يؤمن بما يقتنع بيه*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 يوليو 2010)

*



وانا اعتقد أن الإله لا يتجسد

أنقر للتوسيع...


هل عندك دليل واحد يقول ان الله لا يمكن ان يتجسد ؟؟*​*
​​



ولا يتألم ولا يجوع .. لأن بالجوع الحاجة إلى الأكل .. 
والحاجة إلى الأكل .. تناقض الغنى .. وبعد الأكل هو بحاجة إلى معدة .. ومن ثم إخراج الفضلات .. وغير الأكل .. هو بحاجة إلى نوم .. وهو بحاجة إلى أكسجين .. والله غني عن مخلوقاته وغني عن كل شيء .. ونحن والمسيح بحاجة إلى كل هذه الأشياء .. ولو لا أن يسخرها الله لنا .. نموت .. والحال سيان .. بيننا وبين المسيح عليه السلام .. هذا حسب إعتقادي ​​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​هل شخص قال لك ان الله ياكل ويشرب وغيره ؟؟​​نعم المسيح اله كامل وانسان كامل​​ليس اله فقط​​لانه تجسد​​قيل عنه عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد ​​اوك​​وقال المسيح  الاب الحال في​​وشكر للاخوة الاحباء بالرد علي الاخ​​:ab4:​​​​​*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (13 يوليو 2010)

*



وأيضاً جهل المسيح يبوم القيامة .. وتفرد الله وحده بمعرفة ذلك اليوم .. وهذا يعني أن الاثنان غير متساويان .. وهاك الدليل .. 
وَأَمَّا ذلِكَ الْيَوْمُ وَتِلْكَ السَّاعَةُ فَلاَ يَعْلَمُ بِهِمَا أَحَدٌ، وَلاَ الْمَلاَئِكَةُ الَّذِينَ فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَلاَ الابْنُ، إِلاَّ الآبُ

أنقر للتوسيع...

**المسيح حاء ليخلص لا ليدين .*
*يرى القديس أغسطينوس أن السيد المسيح لا يجهل اليوم، إنما يعلن أنه لا يعرفه، إذ لا يعرفه معرفة مَنْ يبيح بالأمر. لعله يقصد بذلك ما يعلنه أحيانًا مدرس حين يُسأل عن أسئلة الامتحانات التي وضعها فيجيب أنه لا يعرف بمعنى عدم إمكانيته أن يُعلن ما قد وضعه، وأيضًا إن سُئل أب اعتراف عن اعترافات إنسان يحسب نفسه كمن لا يعرفها. 
يقول القديس أغسطينوس: [حقًا إن الآب لا يعرف شيئًا لا يعرفه الابن، لأن الابن هو معرفة الآب نفسه وحكمته، فهو ابنه وكلمته وحكمته. لكن ليس من صالحنا أن يخبرنا بما ليس في صالحنا أن نعرفه... إنه كمعلم يعلمنا بعض الأمور ويترك الأخرى لا يُعَرِّفنا بها. إنه يعرف أن يخبرنا بما هو لصالحنا ولا يخبرنا بالأمور التي تضرنا معرفتها.] كما يقول: [قيل هذا بمعنى أن البشر لا يعرفونها بواسطة الابن، وليس أنه هو نفسه لا يعرفها، وذلك بنفس التعبير كالقول: "لأن الرب إلهكم يمتحنكم لكي يعلم" (تث 13: 3)، بمعنى أنه يجعلكم تعلمون. وكالقول: "قم يا رب" (مز 3: 7)، بمعنى "اجعلنا أن نقوم"، هكذا عندما يُقال أن الابن لا يعرف هذا اليوم فذلك ليس لأنه لا يعرفه وإنما لا يظهره لنا.]
يقول القديس يوحنا الذهبي الفم: [بقوله "ولا ملائكة" يسد شفاهم عن طلب معرفة ما لا تعرفه الملائكة، وبقوله "ولا الابن" يمنعهم ليس فقط من معرفته وإنما حتى عن السؤال عنه.]
قال الأب ثيؤفلاكتيوس: [لو قال لهم أنني أعرف الساعة لكنني لا أعلنها لكم لأحزنهم إلى وقت ليس بقليل لكنه بحكمة منعهم من التساؤل في هذا الأمر.] وقال القديس هيلاري أسقف بواتييه: إن السيد المسيح فيه كنوز المعرفة، فقوله إنه لا يعرف الساعة إنما يعني إخفاءه كنوز الحكمة التي فيه.
يرى القديس إيريناؤس أنه وإن كان السيد المسيح العارف بكل شيء لم يخجل من أن ينسب معرفة يوم الرب للآب وحده كمن لا يعرفه، أفلا يليق بنا بروح التواضع أن نقتدي به حين نُسأل في أمور فائقة مثل كيفية ولادة الابن من الآب أن نُعلن أنها فائقة للعقل لا نعرفها.
وبخصوص أنه أخفى عنهم معرفة الساعة على الرغم من قوله لهم سابقاً: "أُعطيَ لكم أن تعرفوا سر ملكوت الله، وأما الذين هم من خارج فبالأمثال يكون لهم كل شيء" (مر11:4). ألم يكن يشتاق السيد أن يدرك الكل أسرار ملكوته إذ قال: "أحمدك أيها الآب رب السماء والأرض، لأنك أخفيت هذه عن الحكماء والفهماء، وأعلنتها للأطفال. نعم أيها الآب، لأن هكذا صارت المسرة أمامك" ( مت 11: 25- 26)! 
ومن المعروف أن السيد المسيح هو الديان العادل , ومن المعروف أنه أعطى علامات الساعة 
والخلاصة هي أنَّ الابن يعرف اليوم والساعة ولكن لم يكنْ من ضمن التدبير الإلهيّ للتجسُّد والفداء الإعلان عنهما ، كما كان يسأل الأسئلة وكأنَّه يجهل ما يسأل عنه وذلك بأسلوب تعليميّ وتصويريّ ، تدبيريًا ، ليُوَصِّل الحقائق التي يريد توصيلها 
" مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم 
عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة "
*​


----------



## أبو هاشم (14 يوليو 2010)

*بينما كنت اكتب رداً .. *
*ثم انتقل للآخر .. حتى أجد ثلاثة او أربعة ردود !!*
*لا يمكن الوصول لنتيجة أو ان نتابع الحوار .. *
*وعندما أحاور 10 أو 20 شخص .. فهذا بالتأكيد لا يسمى حوار .. *
*أنا لحد الآن .. لم أحفظ أسماؤكم .. ولم أميزكم .. *
*ما إن انتهي من الرد .. حتى أجد كم مشاركة مكتوبة تعلق على مشاركتي الأخيرة .. *

*وإن دل .. فقد يدل على أن البعض لا يفكر جيداً - مباشرة - يباشر الإجابة والرد على المشاركة .. *

*حتى أنني وجدت البعض .. يكتب رداً .. يناقض فيه مشاركة سابقة .. ولا أدري إذا كان هو صاحبها أو شخص آخر .. لأنني لم أميزكم من كثرتكم !!*

*لذا .. أنا مستعد للحوار العلمي - الأخلاقي - الثنائي .. *

*فليتفضل أحدكم ويتبرع للحوار معي .. على أن لا أكون ملزماً إلا بما يكتبه الأخ .. وكل مشاركة أخرى سأعرض عنها .. *

*نظراً لضيق الوقت .. وكثرة المشاركين *

*الحوار : في نفس الموضوع .. والأخ الذي يريد المحاورة .. يضع ما يريد من نقاط .. تم طرحها ولم أجب عليها .. حتى أجيب عليها .. ونناقشها .. *

*أو إذا أراد المحاور ان يعيد الموضوع من جديد فهو صاحب القرار .. *

*وأنا في الانتظار .. *

*وأذكركم وأذكر نفسي بقول الإمام الصادق : *

*( إن سوء الخلق ليفسد العمل ، كما يفسد الخل العسل ) *​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

> *حتى أنني وجدت البعض .. يكتب رداً .. يناقض فيه مشاركة سابقة .. ولا أدري إذا كان هو صاحبها أو شخص آخر .. لأنني لم أميزكم من كثرتكم !!*
> 
> *لذا .. أنا مستعد للحوار العلمي - الأخلاقي - الثنائي ..*


*هو انت عارف تتكلم اصلا مش لما تقول كلام الاول منطقى وصح *


> *الحوار : في نفس الموضوع .. والأخ الذي يريد المحاورة .. يضع ما يريد من نقاط .. تم طرحها ولم أجب عليها .. حتى أجيب عليها .. ونناقشها .. *


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت متلكمتش اصلا ولم تفتح فمك ومش هتقدر تفتح لان كلام بسيط لدرجة انك باين انك عايز تتدخحل وتتكلم فى المسيحيات ومنغير دارسة هاوى يعنى مدرستش واتعمقت مهى بقت هواية  اتكلم ياحبيبى زى مانت عايز متقلقش كلنا اذان صاغية
بس انا بستفز من الجهل ولازم ارد عليه لئلا تظن انك حكيما فى عنيى نفسك*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يوليو 2010)

*المنتدي دا مش للحوار الثنائي يا ابو هاشم دا من حق اي حد يرد فيه و مش لازم تحفظ اسامينا ولا تحاور حد بعينه*

*الحوار الثنائي له قانون و يطلب من الاداره*

*سلام*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 يوليو 2010)

ياا ابو هاشم ، كيف يتخطى من لم يتعدى مرحلة التلمذة الى مرحلة المبارزة ؟
معلوماتك ضحلة جدا جدا جدا وهذا يثيرني جدا لأني لا احب ان ارى مثل هذا كلام يضحكون عليك به ..


----------



## أبو هاشم (14 يوليو 2010)

*بالنسبة لكلام أختي ( جوسبل أوف تروث ) - فأنا لا أمنع الأخوة من المشاركة .. *

*إنما لي مداخلات .. كأي شخص .. ولكن في هذه المداخلات لن أرد على أي شخص سوى شمس الحق .. لئلا يظن البعض انني أتهرب من الرد على بعض النقاط .. سأحاور الأخ وبإمكان الجميع أن يردوا على مشاركاتي .. لكن لن أنظر لهذه الردود .. *
*خصوصاً بعد وصفهم لي (( بالمخرف - الجاهل - المدلس - الكذاب )) .. وأنا أخلاقي التي تعلمتها من نبينا أسمى من أن أرد .. لذلك كنت أتجاهل .. وفي الحلق شجا وفي العين قذى .. *
*أسال الله أن يهديهم سواء السبيل .. *

*إذن انا ملزم بمشاركات الأخ شمس الحق .. *
*وأي مشاركة اخرى لا تلزمني .. *
*حتى نقلل التشتيت .. ونركز في صلب الموضوع .. علنا نصل إلى نتيجة إن شاء الله تعالى .. *

*في البداية .. سأستعرض بعض النقاط التي طرحها الأخوة .. منذ بداية الموضوع .. ثم أبدأ الاستشكال .. *

*المشاركة الأولى في الموضوع .. *
*والأرقام التي باللون الأحمر .. أنا عملتها .. *



the dragon christian قال:


> *1*
> 
> *واضح إذاً في هذه العقيدة أنها إيمان بإله واحد له ذات واحدة. وهذه الذات تتمتع بالنطق والحياة. وبدون النطق يكون إلهاً أعجمياً مجرداً من العقل والنطق، ومن ثم لا يمكن أن يكون خالقاً للوجود ولا يصح أن يكون إلهاً. وبدون الروح وهو تيار الحياة فيه يكون إلهاً ميتاً ومن ثَمَّ لا يكون إلهاً!*
> *إذاً الله إله واحد ثالوث. واحد في ذاته، ثالوث في خصائص كيانه؛ الوجود والنطق والحياة. الوجود بالذات والنطق بالكلمة والحياة بالروح. والذات هي ذات الله والكلمة هو كلمة الله والروح القدس ينبثق من ذاته القدسية لذلك يسمى روح القدس. وهي جواهر أساسية بدونها لا يتقوم كيان الذات الإلهية.*
> ...


 

*مشاركة 17*



شمس الحق قال:


> *3*
> 
> *والاب هو علة النطق والحياة من**ه ولد الكلمة ومنه انبثق الروح*
> *وشمس بلا حرارة وبلا ضوء ليست شمس انما كتلة من الغازات المحترقة ولا يمكن ان توجد شمس بلا حرارة وضوء لان طبيعتها تحتم عليها ان يولد منها ضوء وتبعث حرارة*
> ...


 

*مشاركة 19 *
*أشير إلى آية فقط .. *


red rose88 قال:


> *4*
> 
> 
> *( انا الاول و الاخر البدايه والنهايه و الالف والياء) رؤيا22: 12و13*


 
*مشاركة 28*



شمس الحق قال:


> *5*
> *لان الابن لم يخلقه الاب ولم يكن كائنا اخر منفصلا عن الابن*
> *الابن مولود والولادة هى من جنس الاب وفى ذات الاب وفى حضنه والله فى ذاته لا يحتاج لاخر والابن فى ذات الله ومنه جنسه الالوهى وحاشا ان يقول احد ان الله خلق اخر لكى يعينه فى الخلق *


 
*مشاركة 39 *



شمس الحق قال:


> *6*
> 
> *لان المفهوم المسيحى عن طبيعة الله هو وحدة الاقانيم وتمايزها*
> *ولا مشكلة بتاتا فى علاقة بين الاقانيم*
> ...


 
*مشاركة 44*



شمس الحق قال:


> *7*
> 
> *الله حى لا يموت لانه روح والروح منزه عن الموت*
> *من مات هو ابن الله الوحيد الجنس المتجسد بجسده الخاص اللى اخذه من سيدتنا كلنا مريم العذراء*


 

*مشاركة 62 *



شمس الحق قال:


> *8*
> 
> *وسالتك سؤال هل تريد دلائل على معرفة التمايز بين الاب والابن اقنوميا بداخل الفكر الكتابى فى العهد القديم*


 

*مشاركة 69*



molka molkan قال:


> *9*
> 
> كلمه عن طريق الإبن
> فأن الإبن هو ظهور الله ..


 

*مشاركة 71*



molka molkan قال:


> *10*
> 
> الهك يصلي





molka molkan قال:


> اذن من كلامك هو ليس الله ..​






*ابدأ بالنقطة رقم 8 *


*وإجابتي على السؤال نعم .. انا بإنتظارك .. *​


----------



## أبو هاشم (14 يوليو 2010)

*أكرر - لن أقوم بالرد على أي مشاركة أو مداخلة - سوى مشاركات أخي شمس الحق *​


----------



## peace_86 (14 يوليو 2010)

وصلنا لتسعة صفحات .... أين وصلتم للحديث؟ أحب ان اعرف ماهو آخر نقطة توصلتم إليها ....


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 يوليو 2010)

أبو هاشم قال:


> *أكرر - لن أقوم بالرد على أي مشاركة أو مداخلة - سوى مشاركات أخي شمس الحق *​


 
*لست انت من يقرر القانون هنا*

*افتح القانون و اقري*

*دا مش منتدي حوار ثنائي *

*افتكر واضح*​


----------



## nadeen (14 يوليو 2010)

وكلمته الذي نطلق عليه الابن لأنه قدرته المولود منه والذي به صنع الوجود وبدونه لا يعمل شيئاً،
*
الكلام ده مش مفهوم عندي ياريت توضيح اكثر لمعنى هذه الجمله_تقصد ان الابن هو كلمه الله الاب؟يعني الابن هو الي بيتكلم بلسان الله؟لو كده ليش الاب يبعث ابن حتى يتكلم بلسانه؟ليش مايتكلم هو بنفسه؟*


*بقولنا بإسم الآب والإب والروح القدس الإله الواحد. وهي مرادف البسملة التي يستخدمها مجتمعنا في كل تصرف وفي بداية كل عمل بترديده بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الإله الواحد. وهو نفس ثالوثنا المسيحي. الله الواحد هو الآب ذاته الله، 
​*

*الكلام معتقدش انه صح مافي اي شي يربط بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس ب بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الجمل مختلفه والمعنى جدا مختلف​*


----------



## أبو هاشم (14 يوليو 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *لست انت من يقرر القانون هنا*​
> 
> *افتح القانون و اقري*​
> *دا مش منتدي حوار ثنائي *​
> ...


 
*يا اختي .. الموضوع موضوعكم .. *

*ردوا كما تريدون .. وشاركوا كما تشاؤون .. *

*لكنني غير ملزم بأي رد .. ولن أرد على النقاط التي يطرحها أي اخ سوى شمس الحق ..*

*استغفر الله العلي العظيم *
*سبحانك ربي .. *​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

*ياهلا وسهلا *


----------



## أبو هاشم (14 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *ياهلا وسهلا *


 
*أهلاً أخي .. *
*راجع نقطة رقم 8 مشاركة رقم 82*

*أنت قلت :* 
*(( وسالتك سؤال هل تريد دلائل على معرفة التمايز بين الاب والابن اقنوميا بداخل الفكر الكتابى فى العهد القديم ))* 

*وأنا الآن أريد دلائل على معرفة التمايز بين الاب والابن اقنوميا بداخل الفكر الكتابي في العهد القديم .. *

*بإنتظارك .. *​


----------



## M Ibrahim (14 يوليو 2010)

الاخ دراجون كريستيان تقول ان التثليث موجود فى اليهودية بصور مختلفة وايضا فى الاسلام ، ارجو ايراد امثله واضحة فى العهد القديم و القرآن حتى اطلع عليها و لكم جزيل الشكر .
m ibrahim


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يوليو 2010)

> *(( وسالتك سؤال هل تريد دلائل على معرفة التمايز بين الاب والابن اقنوميا بداخل الفكر الكتابى فى العهد القديم ))*
> 
> *وأنا الآن أريد دلائل على معرفة التمايز بين الاب والابن اقنوميا بداخل الفكر الكتابي في العهد القديم .. *
> 
> *بإنتظارك ..*


*فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ.*
*2 وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.*
*3 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ»، فَكَانَ نُورٌ*
*ترى معى يا عزيزى اول ايات فى سفر التكوين 
الله وروحه يرف على وجه الغمر وخلق بالكلمة *


----------



## peace_86 (15 يوليو 2010)

*إلى كل من يسأل عن وجود أية دلائل في العهد القديم تثبت عقيدة الاقنوم:
نعم هناك أدلة، لم أقرأ التسعة الصفحات لقلة وقتي، ولعل إجابتي القادمة ستكون مكررة.

كلمة إيلوهيم وحدها كافية لإثبات الأقنوم، كيف؟
قبل كل شيء، يوجد في بعض اللغات القديمة أو الحديثة، طرق معينة للتخاطب.
فبعضها تستخدم صيغة الجمع كنوع من التقدير للشخص المقابل.. والبعض الآخر لا تستخدم هذه الصيغة، فالجمع يبقى جمع، والمفرد مفرد ..

- اللغة العربية والفرنسية والتركية والفارسية وغيرها هي من اللغات اللي تستخدم صيغة الجمع دلالة على الإحترام والتقدير..
فحين نكتب خطاباً موجهاً للسيادة المدير باللغة العربية، نقول بالنهاية على سبيل المثال: نشكر لكم تقديركم وإخلاصكم...
أو أن يقال للملك: جلالتكم... وغيرها من الأمثلة.
- في حين أن بعض اللغات لا تستخدم هذا الأسلوب في الحديث، كالإنكليزية وكالعبرية
لكن المثير للتساؤل هو أن إسم الرب في العهد القديم بالكتابة العبرية كتبت على الشكل التالي: إيلوهيم
وتعني أرباب.. إنما هو رب واحد.. لأن موسى النبى في أكثر من موقع كان يصر على أن الله هو إله واحد

المفرد من كلمة إيلوهيم هو إيل... وجمعها إيلوهيم..
وهذه إشارة واضحة على أن الأنبياء في العهد القديم كان يقرون بخصوص الثالوث، أو على الأقل يقرون بصيغة الإله الواحد ذو أقانيم متعددة... ثلاثة أو عشرة،
وخاصة ان فهمنا بأن صيغة الجمع في المخاطبة العبرية، ليست لها دلالة على الإحترام أو التعظيم
لذلك، فمن المنطقي أن تكون كلمة إيلوهيم دلالة على الثالوث الأقدس.

سلام..*


----------



## أبو هاشم (15 يوليو 2010)

peace_86 قال:


> *إلى كل من يسأل عن وجود أية دلائل في العهد القديم تثبت عقيدة الاقنوم:*
> *نعم هناك أدلة، لم أقرأ التسعة الصفحات لقلة وقتي، ولعل إجابتي القادمة ستكون مكررة.*
> 
> *كلمة إيلوهيم وحدها كافية لإثبات الأقنوم، كيف؟*
> ...


 

*أنا لم أدرس العبرية .. فلا أدري مدى صحة الكلام .. فلعل هناك نقطة مبهمة أو غامضة أو مشتبهة .. لذلك لا نقول إلا : لماذا عندما ترجموها للعربية لم يلتفتوا إلى هذا الأمر الغريب ؟؟ *
*مع أن ترجمة الكتاب المقدس .. الإنجيل .. يجب أن يترجم ترجمة دقيقة .. وأن تراجع الترجمة .. *
*وإلا .. فتظهر بعدها مشكلات .. وتعرفون أنتم قواعد اللغة العربية .. *
*وكان الأجدر على ((  الذي ترجم الإنجيل من العبرية )) أن ينتبه لهذا الأمر .. فإذا كان ملماً باللغة العبرية .. كيف لم ينتبه لهذا الأمر ؟؟ *

*على العموم هذا ليس موضوعنا .. المهم انني لا أفقه في اللغة العبرية .. *


** * * * * **

*بالنسبة لمشاركة شمس الحق .. أشكره .. وسأعود لاحقاً .. أنا الآن مشغول ..*​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 يوليو 2010)

> *أنا لم أدرس العبرية .. فلا أدري مدى صحة الكلام .. فلعل هناك نقطة مبهمة أو غامضة أو مشتبهة .. لذلك لا نقول إلا : لماذا عندما ترجموها للعربية لم يلتفتوا إلى هذا الأمر الغريب ؟؟ *
> *مع أن ترجمة الكتاب المقدس .. الإنجيل .. يجب أن يترجم ترجمة دقيقة .. وأن تراجع الترجمة .. *
> *وإلا .. فتظهر بعدها مشكلات .. وتعرفون أنتم قواعد اللغة العربية .. *
> *وكان الأجدر على (( الذي ترجم الإنجيل من العبرية )) أن ينتبه لهذا الأمر .. فإذا كان ملماً باللغة العبرية .. كيف لم ينتبه لهذا الأمر ؟؟ *
> ...


*كل الله قاله اخونا مظبوط مية فى المية ولكن كلامنا عن الوهيم الواحد الجامع فى الفكر اليهودى سيكون عقب نصوص من العهد القديم عن تمايز واضح للاب والابن والروح ونحن فى انتظارك *


----------



## أبو هاشم (17 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ.*
> *2 وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.*
> *3 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ»، فَكَانَ نُورٌ*
> *ترى معى يا عزيزى اول ايات فى سفر التكوين *
> *الله وروحه يرف على وجه الغمر وخلق بالكلمة *


 
*نلتمس منك بقية الدلائل .. مشكوراً مسبقاً .. *

*أخوك أبو هاشم*​


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يوليو 2010)

> *نلتمس منك بقية الدلائل .. مشكوراً مسبقاً .. *
> 
> *أخوك أبو هاشم*​


*طيب بداية نبدا بالايات الصريحة عن ورود كملة ابن متمايزا عن الاب
اشهر مزمور مسيانى لدوواد النبى
** لِمَاذَا ارْتَجَّتِ الأُمَمُ، وَتَفَكَّرَ الشُّعُوبُ فِي الْبَاطِلِ؟*
*2 قَامَ مُلُوكُ الأَرْضِ، وَتَآمَرَ الرُّؤَسَاءُ مَعًا عَلَى الرَّبِّ وَعَلَى مَسِيحِهِ، قَائِلِينَ:*
*3 «لِنَقْطَعْ قُيُودَهُمَا، وَلْنَطْرَحْ عَنَّا رُبُطَهُمَا».*
*4 اَلسَّاكِنُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ يَضْحَكُ. الرَّبُّ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ.*
*5 حِينَئِذٍ يَتَكَلَّمُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِغَضَبِهِ، وَيَرْجُفُهُمْ بِغَيْظِهِ.*
*6 «أَمَّا أَنَا فَقَدْ مَسَحْتُ مَلِكِي عَلَى صِهْيَوْنَ جَبَلِ قُدْسِي».*
*7 إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ: قَالَ لِي: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ.*
*8 اسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثًا لَكَ، وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكًا لَكَ.*
*9 تُحَطِّمُهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. مِثْلَ إِنَاءِ خَزَّافٍ تُكَسِّرُهُمْ».*
*10 فَالآنَ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمُلُوكُ تَعَقَّلُوا. تَأَدَّبُوا يَا قُضَاةَ الأَرْضِ.*
*11 اعْبُدُوا الرَّبَّ بِخَوْفٍ، وَاهْتِفُوا بِرَعْدَةٍ.*
*12 قَبِّلُوا الابْنَ لِئَلاَّ يَغْضَبَ فَتَبِيدُوا مِنَ الطَّرِيقِ. لأَنَّهُ عَنْ قَلِيل يَتَّقِدُ غَضَبُهُ. طُوبَى لِجَمِيعِ الْمُتَّكِلِينَ عَلَيْهِ* 
*وشرحها معملنا بطرس ومعملنا بولس الرسول انها نبوة مسيانية صريحة *
*وَنَحْنُ نُبَشِّرُكُمْ بِالْمَوْعِدِ الَّذِي صَارَ لآبَائِنَا،*
*33 إِنَّ اللهَ قَدْ أَكْمَلَ هذَا لَنَا نَحْنُ أَوْلاَدَهُمْ، إِذْ أَقَامَ يَسُوعَ كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوبٌ أَيْضًا فِي الْمَزْمُورِ الثَّانِي: أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ.*
*34 إِنَّهُ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ، غَيْرَ عَتِيدٍ أَنْ يَعُودَ أَيْضًا إِلَى فَسَادٍ، فَهكَذَا قَالَ: إِنِّي سَأُعْطِيكُمْ مَرَاحِمَ دَاوُدَ الصَّادِقَةَ.

** لأَنَّهُ لِمَنْ مِنَ الْمَلاَئِكَةِ قَالَ قَطُّ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ»؟ وَأَيْضًا: «أَنَا أَكُونُ لَهُ أَبًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا»؟

**كَذلِكَ الْمَسِيحُ أَيْضًا لَمْ يُمَجِّدْ نَفْسَهُ لِيَصِيرَ رَئِيسَ كَهَنَةٍ، بَلِ الَّذِي قَالَ لَهُ: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ».*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يوليو 2010)

*معلمنا سليمان الحكيم تلكم ايضا عن اقنوم الحكمة متمايزا عن الاب
**2 إِنِّي أَبْلَدُ مِن كُلِّ إِنْسَانٍ، وَلَيْسَ لِي فَهْمُ إِنْسَانٍ،*
*3 وَلَمْ أَتَعَلَّمِ الْحِكْمَةَ، وَلَمْ أَعْرِفْ مَعْرِفَةَ الْقُدُّوسِ.*
*4 مَنْ صَعِدَ إِلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَنَزَلَ؟ مَنْ جَمَعَ الرِّيحَ في حَفْنَتَيْهِ؟ مَنْ صَرَّ الْمِيَاهَ في ثَوْبٍ؟ مَنْ ثَبَّتَ جَمِيعَ أَطْرَافِ الأَرْضِ؟ مَا اسْمُهُ؟ وَمَا اسْمُ ابْنِهِ إِنْ عَرَفْتَ؟ * 


*«اَلرَّبُّ قَنَانِي أَوَّلَ طَرِيقِهِ، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَعْمَالِهِ، مُنْذُ الْقِدَمِ.*
*23 مُنْذُ الأَزَلِ مُسِحْتُ، مُنْذُ الْبَدْءِ، مُنْذُ أَوَائِلِ الأَرْضِ.*
*24 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ غَمْرٌ أُبْدِئْتُ. إِذْ لَمْ تَكُنْ يَنَابِيعُ كَثِيرَةُ الْمِيَاهِ.*
*25 مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقَرَّرَتِ الْجِبَالُ، قَبْلَ التِّلاَلِ أُبْدِئْتُ.*
*26 إِذْ لَمْ يَكُنْ قَدْ صَنَعَ الأَرْضَ بَعْدُ وَلاَ الْبَرَارِيَّ وَلاَ أَوَّلَ أَعْفَارِ الْمَسْكُونَةِ.*
*27 لَمَّا ثَبَّتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ كُنْتُ هُنَاكَ أَنَا. لَمَّا رَسَمَ دَائِرَةً عَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ.*
*28 لَمَّا أَثْبَتَ السُّحُبَ مِنْ فَوْقُ. لَمَّا تَشَدَّدَتْ يَنَابِيعُ الْغَمْرِ.*
*29 لَمَّا وَضَعَ لِلْبَحْرِ حَدَّهُ فَلاَ تَتَعَدَّى الْمِيَاهُ تُخْمَهُ، لَمَّا رَسَمَ أُسُسَ الأَرْضِ،*
*30 كُنْتُ عِنْدَهُ صَانِعًا، وَكُنْتُ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ لَذَّتَهُ، فَرِحَةً دَائِمًا قُدَّامَهُ.*
*وكلمة عند تفيد التمايز بين اقنوم الحكمة او الكلمة وبين الاب قارن مع يوحنا 1/1
فى البدء كان الكلمة والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله هذا كان فى البدء عند الله *


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يوليو 2010)

*ايات تتدل على تمايز المسيا عن الاب المرسل
**كُرْسِيُّكَ يَا اَللهُ إِلَى دَهْرِ الدُّهُورِ. قَضِيبُ اسْتِقَامَةٍ قَضِيبُ مُلْكِكَ.*
*7 أَحْبَبْتَ الْبِرَّ وَأَبْغَضْتَ الإِثْمَ، مِنْ أَجْلِ ذلِكَ مَسَحَكَ اللهُ إِلهُكَ بِدُهْنِ الابْتِهَاجِ أَكْثَرَ مِنْ رُفَقَائِكَ.*


*سفر هوشع*
*المتكلم هو يهوه ويقول *
*وَأَمَّا بَيْتُ يَهُوذَا فَأَرْحَمُهُمْ وَأُخَلِّصُهُمْ بِالرَّبِّ إِلهِهِمْ*


*واوضح نص فى سفر زكريا عن ارسالية الاب للابن *
*1 فَرَفَعْتُ عَيْنَيَّ وَنَظَرْتُ وَإِذَا رَجُلٌ وَبِيَدِهِ حَبْلُ قِيَاسٍ.*
*2 فَقُلْتُ: «إِلَى أَيْنَ أَنْتَ ذَاهِبٌ؟» فَقَالَ لِي: «لأَقِيسَ أُورُشَلِيمَ، لأَرَى كَمْ عَرْضُهَا وَكَمْ طُولُهَا».*
*3 وَإِذَا بِالْمَلاَكِ الَّذِي كَلَّمَنِي قَدْ خَرَجَ، وَخَرَجَ مَلاَكٌ آخَرُ لِلِقَائِهِ.*
*4 فَقَالَ لَهُ: «اجْرِ وَكَلِّمْ هذَا الْغُلاَمِ قَائِلاً: كَالأَعْرَاءِ تُسْكَنُ أُورُشَلِيمُ مِنْ كَثْرَةِ النَّاسِ وَالْبَهَائِمِ فِيهَا.*
*5 وَأَنَا، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، أَكُونُ لَهَا سُورَ نَارٍ مِنْ حَوْلِهَا، وَأَكُونُ مَجْدًا فِي وَسَطِهَا.*
*6 «يَا يَا، اهْرُبُوا مِنْ أَرْضِ الشِّمَالِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. فَإِنِّي قَدْ فَرَّقْتُكُمْ كَرِيَاحِ السَّمَاءِ الأَرْبَعِ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ.*
*7 تَنَجَّيْ يَا صِهْيَوْنُ السَّاكِنَةُ فِي بِنْتِ بَابِلَ،*
*8 لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ: بَعْدَ الْمَجْدِ أَرْسَلَنِي إِلَى الأُمَمِ الَّذِينَ سَلَبُوكُمْ، لأَنَّهُ مَنْ يَمَسُّكُمْ يَمَسُّ حَدَقَةَ عَيْنِهِ.*
*9 لأَنِّي هأَنَذَا أُحَرِّكُ يَدِي عَلَيْهِمْ فَيَكُونُونَ سَلَبًا لِعَبِيدِهِمْ. فَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ رَبَّ الْجُنُودِ قَدْ أَرْسَلَنِي.*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يوليو 2010)

*منتظر تعقيبك لانى هناك مازال الكثير فى العهد القديم 
**«اِسْمَعْ لِي يَا يَعْقُوبُ، وَإِسْرَائِيلُ الَّذِي دَعَوْتُهُ: أَنَا هُوَ. أَنَا الأَوَّلُ وَأَنَا الآخِرُ،*
*13 وَيَدِي أَسَّسَتِ الأَرْضَ، وَيَمِينِي نَشَرَتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ. أَنَا أَدْعُوهُنَّ فَيَقِفْنَ مَعًا.*
*14 اِجْتَمِعُوا كُلُّكُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا. مَنْ مِنْهُمْ أَخْبَرَ بِهذِهِ؟ قَدْ أَحَبَّهُ الرَّبُّ. يَصْنَعُ مَسَرَّتَهُ بِبَابِلَ، وَيَكُونُ ذِرَاعُهُ عَلَى الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ.*
*15 أَنَا أَنَا تَكَلَّمْتُ وَدَعَوْتُهُ. أَتَيْتُ بِهِ فَيَنْجَحُ طَرِيقُهُ.*
*16 تَقَدَّمُوا إِلَيَّ. اسْمَعُوا هذَا: لَمْ أَتَكَلَّمْ مِنَ الْبَدْءِ فِي الْخَفَاءِ. مُنْذُ وُجُودِهِ أَنَا هُنَاكَ» وَالآنَ السَّيِّدُ الرَّبُّ أَرْسَلَنِي وَرُوحُهُ.*
*17 هكَذَا يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ فَادِيكَ قُدُّوسُ إِسْرَائِيلَ: «أَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مُعَلِّمُكَ لِتَنْتَفِعَ، وَأُمَشِّيكَ فِي طَرِيق تَسْلُكُ فِيهِ.*


----------



## M Ibrahim (18 يوليو 2010)

*  ارجو من اخوانى المسيحيين مشكورين ايراد نصوص صريحه
   من الانجيل مباشرة على لسان السيد المسيح توضح صورة 
  الالاه بشكل لا لبس فيه ، و تظهر موضوع التثليث بشكل لا يعتمد
 على التخمين أو الاستنتاج . ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر .*
M Ibrahim


----------



## M Ibrahim (18 يوليو 2010)

* ارجو من اخوانى المسلمين مشكورين ايراد نصوص صريحه
 من القرآن مباشرة  توضح صورة الالاه بشكل لا لبس فيه ،
 و تظهر موضوع التوحيد بشكل لا يعتمد على التخمين أو الاستنتاج .
 ولكم جميعا جزيل الشكر .
M Ibrahim*


----------



## Rosetta (18 يوليو 2010)

*ايات التوحيد في المسيحية !! 

وحدانية الله في العهد القديم

+ اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (التثنية 6 : 4)

+ و صلى حزقيا امام الرب و قال ايها الرب اله اسرائيل الجالس فوق الكروبيم انت هو الاله وحدك لكل ممالك الارض انت صنعت السماء و الارض (الملوك الثاني 19 : 15)

+ و الان ايها الرب الهنا خلصنا من يده فتعلم ممالك الارض كلها انك انت الرب الاله وحدك (الملوك الثاني 19 : 19)

+ اليس اب واحد لكلنا اليس اله واحد خلقنا فلم نغدر الرجل باخيه لتدنيس عهد ابائنا (ملاخي 2 : 10)
+ واحد هو حكيم عظيم المهابة جالس على عرشه (سيراخ 1 : 8)

+ انت هو الرب وحدك انت صنعت السماوات و سماء السماوات و كل جندها و الارض و كل ما عليها و البحار و كل ما فيها و انت تحييها كلها و جند السماء لك يسجد (نحميا 9 : 6)

+ هكذا يقول الرب ملك اسرائيل و فاديه رب الجنود انا الاول و انا الاخر و لا اله غيري (إشعياء 44 : 6)

+ اذكروا الاوليات منذ القديم لاني انا الله و ليس اخر الاله و ليس مثلي (إشعياء 46 : 9)
+ بالاوليات منذ زمان اخبرت و من فمي خرجت و انبات بها بغتة صنعتها فاتت (إشعياء 48 : 3)

+ لقد كان لنا فيك وحدك كل شيء فلم يكن ينبغي لنا ان نرسلك عنا (طوبيا 10 : 5)

+ انا الرب هذا اسمي و مجدي لا اعطيه لاخر و لا تسبيحي للمنحوتات (إشعياء 42 : 8)
+ انا انا الرب و ليس غيري مخلص (إشعياء 43 : 11)

+ لان ذكاء عقلك قد شاع في جميع الامم و اهل العصر كلهم يعلمون انك انت وحدك صالح و جبار في جميع مملكته و حسن سياستك مشهور في جميع الاقاليم (يهوديت 11 : 6)

+ اتي بجبروت السيد الرب اذكر برك وحدك (مزمور 71 : 16)

+ و يعلموا انك اسمك يهوه وحدك العلي على كل الارض (مزمور 83 : 18)

+ لانك عظيم انت و صانع عجائب انت الله وحدك (مزمور 86 : 10)

+ لتكن لك وحدك و ليس لاجانب معك (الأمثال 5 : 17)

+ ان كنت حكيما فانت حكيم لنفسك و ان استهزات فانت وحدك تتحمل (الأمثال 9 : 12)

+ و ليعلموا انك انت الرب الاله وحدك المجيد في كل المسكونة (دانيال بالتتمة 3 : 45)

+ ليعلم كل شعوب الارض ان الرب هو الله و ليس اخر (الملوك الأول 8 : 60)

+ لكي يعلموا من مشرق الشمس و من مغربها ان ليس غيري انا الرب و ليس اخر (إشعياء 45 : 6)

+ و انا الرب الهك من ارض مصر و الها سواي لست تعرف و لا مخلص غيري (هوشع 13 : 4)

+ و تعلمون اني انا في وسط اسرائيل و اني انا الرب الهكم و ليس غيري و لا يخزى شعبي الى الابد (يوئيل 2 : 27)

+ اتي بجبروت السيد الرب اذكر برك وحدك (مزمور 71 : 16)

+ ليس قدوس مثل الرب لانه ليس غيرك و ليس صخرة مثل الهنا (صموئيل الأول 2 : 2)

+ يا رب ليس مثلك و لا اله غيرك حسب كل ما سمعناه باذاننا (أخبار الأيام الأول 17 : 20)

+ الاله القدير على الجميع فاستجب لأصوات الذين ليس لهم رجاء غيرك و نجنا من ايدي الاثماء و أنقذني من مخافتي (أستير بالتتمة 14 : 19)

+ قلت للرب انت سيدي خيري لا شيء غيرك (مزمور 16 : 2)

+ و منذ الازل لم يسمعوا و لم يصغوا لم تر عين الها غيرك يصنع لمن ينتظره (إشعياء 64 : 4)
+ فهتف بصوت عال و قال عظيم انت ايها الرب اله دانيال و لا اله غيرك ثم اخرجه من جب الاسود (دانيال بالتتمة 14 : 40)

+ ايها الرب الهنا قد استولى علينا سادة سواك بك وحدك نذكر اسمك (إشعياء 26 : 13)

+ و ليعلموا انك انت الرب الاله وحدك المجيد في كل المسكونة (دانيال بالتتمة 3 : 45)

وحدانية الله في العهد الجديد


+ لكن لنا اله واحد الاب الذي منه جميع الاشياء و نحن له و رب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به جميع الاشياء و نحن به (كورنثوس الأولى 8 : 6)

+ و هذه هي الحياة الابدية ان يعرفوك انت الاله الحقيقي وحدك و يسوع المسيح الذي ارسلته (يوحنا 17 : 3)

+ فاجابه يسوع ان اول كل الوصايا هي اسمع يا اسرائيل الرب الهنا رب واحد (مرقس 12 : 29)

+ لان الله واحد هو الذي سيبرر الختان بالايمان و الغرلة بالايمان (رومية 3 : 30)

+ فقال له الكاتب جيدا يا معلم بالحق قلت لانه الله واحد و ليس اخر سواه (مرقس 12 : 32)

+ و لكن الحاجة الى واحد فاختارت مريم النصيب الصالح الذي لن ينزع منها (لوقا 10 : 42)

+ من لا يخافك يا رب و يمجد اسمك لانك وحدك قدوس لان جميع الامم سياتون و يسجدون امامك لان احكامك قد اظهرت (الرؤيا 15 : 4)

+ انا و الاب واحد (يوحنا 10 : 30)

+ فقال له يسوع لماذا تدعوني صالحا ليس احد صالحا الا واحد و هو الله (لوقا 18 : 19)

+ و لست انا بعد في العالم و اما هؤلاء فهم في العالم و انا اتي اليك ايها الاب القدوس احفظهم في اسمك الذين اعطيتني ليكونوا واحدا كما نحن (يوحنا 17 : 11)

+ و ليس كما بواحد قد اخطا هكذا العطية لان الحكم من واحد للدينونة و اما الهبة فمن جرى خطايا كثيرة للتبرير (رومية 5 : 16)

+ فانواع مواهب موجودة و لكن الروح واحد (كورنثوس الأولى 12 : 4)

+ انت تؤمن ان الله واحد حسنا تفعل و الشياطين يؤمنون و يقشعرون (يعقوب 2 : 19)

+ و انواع خدم موجودة و لكن الرب واحد (كورنثوس الأولى 12 : 5)

+ و الذين يشهدون في الارض هم ثلاثة الروح و الماء و الدم و الثلاثة هم في الواحد (يوحنا الأولى 5 : 8)

+ و انواع اعمال موجودة و لكن الله واحد الذي يعمل الكل في الكل (كورنثوس الأولى 12 : 6)

+ لانه ان كان بخطية الواحد قد ملك الموت بالواحد فبالاولى كثيرا الذين ينالون فيض النعمة و عطية البر سيملكون في الحياة بالواحد يسوع المسيح (رومية 5 : 17)

+ هكذا نحن الكثيرين جسد واحد في المسيح و اعضاء بعضا لبعض كل واحد للاخر (رومية 12 : 5)

+ لانه يوجد اله واحد و وسيط واحد بين الله و الناس الانسان يسوع المسيح (تيموثاوس الأولى 2 : 5)

+ رب واحد ايمان واحد معمودية واحدة (أفسس 4 : 5)

+ و ملك الدهور الذي لا يفنى و لا يرى الاله الحكيم وحده له الكرامة و المجد الى دهر الدهور امين (تيموثاوس الأولى 1 : 17)

+ كيف تقدرون ان تؤمنوا و انتم تقبلون مجدا بعضكم من بعض و المجد الذي من الاله الواحد لستم تطلبونه (يوحنا 5 : 44)

+ الذي وحده له عدم الموت ساكنا في نور لا يدنى منه الذي لم يره احد من الناس و لا يقدر ان يراه الذي له الكرامة و القدرة الابدية امين (تيموثاوس الأولى 6 : 16)

+ اله و اب واحد للكل الذي على الكل و بالكل و في كلكم (أفسس 4 : 6)

+ لله الحكيم وحده بيسوع المسيح له المجد الى الابد امين كتبت الى اهل رومية من كورنثوس على يد فيبي خادمة كنيسة كنخريا (رومية 16 : 27)

+ حينئذ قال له يسوع اذهب يا شيطان لانه مكتوب للرب الهك تسجد و اياه وحده تعبد (متى 4 : 10)

+ الاله الحكيم الوحيد مخلصنا له المجد و العظمة و القدرة و السلطان الان و الى كل الدهور امين (يهوذا 1 : 25)

+ لماذا يتكلم هذا هكذا بتجاديف من يقدر ان يغفر خطايا الا الله وحده (مرقس 2 : 7)
​*


----------



## Rosetta (18 يوليو 2010)

*اما عن الوهية المسيح فتستطيع قراءتها هنا 
​**ألوهية المسيح (شواهد من الكتاب المقدس)​*


----------



## Rosetta (18 يوليو 2010)

*اما عن وجود ايات تخبرنا عن الثالوث فهي كثيرة منها:

الاب:

+ فرحت جدا لاني وجدت من اولادك بعضا سالكين في الحق كما اخذنا وصية من الآب. (2يو4:1)

+ كل من تعدى ولم يثبت في تعليم المسيح فليس له الله.ومن يثبت في تعليم المسيح فهذا له الآب والابن جميعا.(2يو 9:1)

+ يهوذا عبد يسوع المسيح واخو يعقوب الى المدعوين المقدسين في الله الآب والمحفوظين ليسوع المسيح(يه1:1)


الابن:

+ لكي يكرم الجميع الابن كما يكرمون الآب.من لا يكرم الابن لا يكرم الآب الذي ارسله(يو 23:5) 

+ كل شيء قد دفع اليّ من ابي.وليس احد يعرف الابن الا الآب.ولا احد يعرف الآب الا الابن ومن اراد الابن ان يعلن له(مت27:11) 

+ واما ذلك اليوم وتلك الساعة فلا يعلم بهما احد ولا الملائكة الذين في السماء ولا الابن الا الآب(مر32:13)


الروح القدس:

+ ونحن شهود له بهذه الامور والروح القدس ايضا الذي اعطاه الله للذين يطيعونه (اع 32:5)

+ ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم اقبلوا الروح القدس.(يو22:20)

+ وامتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة اخرى كما اعطاهم الروح ان ينطقوا (اع 2: 4)

+ لكنكم ستنالون قوة متى حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهودا في اورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والى اقصى الارض(اع8:1)


الثالوث:

+ فاذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع الامم وعمدوهم باسم الآب و الابن و الروح القدس ( مت 28 : 19 )

+ فاجاب الملاك وقال لها.الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظلك فلذلك ايضا القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله ( لو 1 : 35 )

+ ونزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان صوت من السماء قائلا انت ابني الحبيب بك سررت ( لو 3 : 22 )

+ نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله وشركة الروح القدس مع جميعكم.آمين ( 2كو 13 : 14 )

+ ومتى جاء المعزي الذي سأرسله انا اليكم من الآب روح الحق الذي من عند الآب ينبثق فهو يشهد لي
(يوحنا 26:15)

+ فان الذين يشهدون في السماء هم ثلاثة الآب و الكلمة و الروح القدس وهؤلاء الثلاثة هم واحد (1يو : 5 : 7 ) ​*


----------



## Rosetta (18 يوليو 2010)

*اتمنى ان تقرأ مشاركاتي الثلاث الاخيرة فيها رد على كل اسئلتك !! 

بالتوفيق​​*


----------



## أبو هاشم (19 يوليو 2010)

أهلاً شمس الحق .. 

فلنبدأ بأول آية .. 



شمس الحق قال:


> *فِي الْبَدْءِ خَلَقَ اللهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ.*
> *2 وَكَانَتِ الأَرْضُ خَرِبَةً وَخَالِيَةً، وَعَلَى وَجْهِ الْغَمْرِ ظُلْمَةٌ، وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَرِفُّ عَلَى وَجْهِ الْمِيَاهِ.*
> *3 وَقَالَ اللهُ: «لِيَكُنْ نُورٌ»، فَكَانَ نُورٌ*
> *ترى معى يا عزيزى اول ايات فى سفر التكوين *
> *الله وروحه يرف على وجه الغمر وخلق بالكلمة *


 
*رأيت في تفسير الآية ما يلي : *​*وقال الله: *

*المسيح هو كلمة الله وقوته ويده، به صنع كل شئ (مز 9:33) وكلمة قال هنا لا تعنى أن الله تكلم ليسمعه أحد بل هو أراد فنفذ كلمته (الأقنوم الثانى) إرادته. فالمسيح كلمة الله به كان النور فهو النور الحقيقى. راجع كو1: 16،17 *

*أهـ .*

*حتى تتضح الصورة أكثر لي ..*

*بما ان المسيح هو كلمة الله وقوته ويده - فهل يستطيع الله الاستغناء عنه - عن الأقنوم الثاني - ؟؟*

*ولي عودة للتعليق على الآية .. بعد الإجابة ..*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (19 يوليو 2010)

هذا هو الخطا الكبير الذى يقع فيه اصحاب الديانات الاخرى ولو عرفوا الحقيقة لاامنوا جميعا بالمسيحية الدين العظيم


----------



## apostle.paul (19 يوليو 2010)

> *بما ان المسيح هو كلمة الله وقوته ويده - فهل يستطيع الله الاستغناء عنه - عن الأقنوم الثاني - ؟؟*
> 
> *ولي عودة للتعليق على الآية .. بعد الإجابة ..*


*اعتقد اننا وضحتلك قبل ذلك ان الموضوع ليس استغناء وكفاية
لاننا نتكلم عن الكيان الالوهى الواحد
وكلمته مولودا ولادة ازلية بالطبيعة والجوهر من ذات الله
الكلام اللى بتقوله دا ينطبق اذا طبقنا كلام اريوس على الايمان المسيحى ان الابن مخلوق خلقه الاب ليعمل به العالمين
فهنا سينطبق كلامك ان الله احتاج لاخر  ليس من جوهره
ولكن نحن نتكلم عن ولادة اقنوم الحكمة والعقل والتدبير الالهى الناطق من ذات الله
فاهم الفرق؟؟؟؟*


----------



## أبو هاشم (20 يوليو 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *اعتقد اننا وضحتلك قبل ذلك ان الموضوع ليس استغناء وكفاية*
> *لاننا نتكلم عن الكيان الالوهى الواحد*
> *وكلمته مولودا ولادة ازلية بالطبيعة والجوهر من ذات الله*
> *الكلام اللى بتقوله دا ينطبق اذا طبقنا كلام اريوس على الايمان المسيحى ان الابن مخلوق خلقه الاب ليعمل به العالمين*
> ...


 
*لا يا عزيزي .. *

*لنقل أن الابن هو مولود ولادة ازلية بالطبيعة والجوهر من ذات الله .. *

*ولكن : هل يمكن الاستغناء عن هذا الجزء ؟؟ هل يمكن الاستغناء عن هذا الأقنوم ؟؟ *

*مثال : أنا لا أستطيع الكتابة إلا بيدي .. فإذا فقدت يدي لا أستطيع الكتابة .. *

*فهنا نجد أن المسيح ( عليه السلام ) هو قوة الله - فهل يستطيع الله الاستغناء عن الابن ؟؟*

*بالأحرى - لو افترضنا أن الابن لم يكن موجوداً - فهل هناك مشكلة ؟؟ *

*أرجوا أن فكرتي وصلت :hlp:*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (20 يوليو 2010)

> *ولكن : هل يمكن الاستغناء عن  هذا الجزء ؟؟ هل يمكن الاستغناء عن هذا الأقنوم ؟؟ *



*من قال اساسا انه يمكن الإستغناء كفكرة وليس تنفيذ 
قلة معرفتك عن طبية الولادة تجعلك تخطيء في اشياء لا يخطيء فيها طفل مسيحي !*



> *مثال : أنا لا أستطيع  الكتابة إلا بيدي .. فإذا فقدت يدي لا أستطيع الكتابة .. *



يدك ليست هى انت فلذلك هى اساسا عضو آخر عن " انا " وانا هذا يضمها فيمكن ان تفصل عنه ولكن من قال ان الآب يضم الإبن بعدم بفصله عنه ؟



> *فهنا نجد أن المسيح ( عليه  السلام ) هو قوة الله - فهل يستطيع الله الاستغناء عن الابن ؟؟*


وما هو الله اساسا حتى نقول انه يفصل ؟
عندما اقول لك ان الله قوة والمسيح هو قوة الله فتقول لي لو تم الإستغناء عن القوة فأقول لك هنا فماذا يبقى من الله اذا كان هو نفسه قوة !





> *بالأحرى - لو افترضنا أن  الابن لم يكن موجوداً - فهل هناك مشكلة ؟؟ *



*لو لم يكن الإبن موجودا لما كان الله موجوداً ..*



​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 يوليو 2010)

> *لا يا عزيزي .. *
> 
> *لنقل أن الابن هو مولود ولادة ازلية بالطبيعة والجوهر من ذات الله .. *
> 
> ...


*جزء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهل اصبح الاقنوم جزء؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاقنوم ياعزيزى لا يمثل جزءا هو يمثل جوهر الله ذاته 
وهل اليد هو جزء من كيان الانسان القائم عليه
ام لا علاقة له بقيام الكيان الانسانى
تقدر تقول ان الكيان الانسان سيقوم منغير روحه او عقله
فان كان وجود الله بدون ابنه كلمته فلن يكون هناك الها من الاصل 
ياريت ننتقل لمرحلة اعمق من كدا شوية 

*


----------



## أبو هاشم (21 يوليو 2010)

> *ياريت ننتقل لمرحلة اعمق من كدا شوية *


 
*معذرة .. ولكن .. *

*مضيعة شهر أو سنة - خير من ضياع الحياة الأبدية*

*النقطة الثانية : *
​


> *7 إِنِّي أُخْبِرُ مِنْ جِهَةِ قَضَاءِ الرَّبِّ: قَالَ لِي: «أَنْتَ ابْنِي، أَنَا الْيَوْمَ وَلَدْتُكَ.*
> *8 اسْأَلْنِي فَأُعْطِيَكَ الأُمَمَ مِيرَاثًا لَكَ، وَأَقَاصِيَ الأَرْضِ مُلْكًا لَكَ.*
> *9 تُحَطِّمُهُمْ بِقَضِيبٍ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ. مِثْلَ إِنَاءِ خَزَّافٍ تُكَسِّرُهُمْ».*


 

*الأب هو الذي يعطي الابن أقاصي الأرض .. أفلا يعني ذلك أن الأب أفضل أو أعظم من الإبن ؟؟ *

*سأعود للنقطة الأخرى .. *​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يوليو 2010)

> *مضيعة شهر أو سنة - خير من  ضياع الحياة الأبدية*



*وعدم الرد على ردود الأعضاء = ضياع العضوية بصفة نهائية ..*



> *الأب هو الذي يعطي الابن  أقاصي الأرض .. أفلا يعني ذلك أن الأب أفضل أو أعظم من الإبن ؟؟ *



*من اين اتيت بهذا الفهم ؟*

​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يوليو 2010)

*منين جبت المفهوم دا
دا تمايز واضح  للاب عن الابن والمسيح قال ذلك فى العهد الجديد
دفع الي كل سلطان
دا موضوع تانى خالص عن دخول الابن للعالم وقبوله ان يكون فى صورة عبد كلا شئ وعند دخوله للامجاد اعطاه الاب كل شئ ودفع الى يده كل شئ
انت سالت سؤال محدد وياريت متتشعبش *


----------



## أبو هاشم (21 يوليو 2010)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *وعدم الرد على ردود الأعضاء = ضياع العضوية بصفة نهائية ..*​



*إذن سأترك الموضوع حفاظاً ع العضوية *

*:a4:*​


----------



## apostle.paul (21 يوليو 2010)

> *إذن سأترك الموضوع حفاظاً ع العضوية *
> 
> *:a4:*


*مانت ممكن ترد وتحافظ على عضويتك*


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 يوليو 2010)

> *إذن سأترك الموضوع حفاظاً ع العضوية *



*حسنا فعلت ..*


----------



## Rosetta (22 يوليو 2010)

> *الأب هو الذي يعطي الابن أقاصي الأرض .. أفلا يعني ذلك أن الأب أفضل أو أعظم من الإبن ؟؟
> ​*



*الاب و الابن هما جوهر واحد
فالابن لا يعمل من غير الاب 
و كذلك الاب لا يعمل من غير الابن !! 

هي صعبة للدرجة دي !! 

اسأل اي مسلم ما هي عقدتك النفسية في الحياة 
بيقولك عقيدة الثالوث الأقدس!! 

عجــــبي​*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يوليو 2010)

* وَمَفْدِيُّو الرَّبِّ يَرْجِعُونَ وَيَأْتُونَ إِلَى صِهْيَوْنَ بِالتَّرَنُّمِ، وَعَلَى رُؤُوسِهِمْ فَرَحٌ أَبَدِيٌّ. ابْتِهَاجٌ وَفَرَحٌ يُدْرِكَانِهِمْ. يَهْرُبُ الْحُزْنُ وَالتَّنَهُّدُ.*
*12 «أَنَا أَنَا هُوَ مُعَزِّيكُمْ. مَنْ أَنْتِ حَتَّى تَخَافِي مِنْ إِنْسَانٍ يَمُوتُ، وَمِنِ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي يُجْعَلُ كَالْعُشْبِ؟*
*13 وَتَنْسَى الرَّبَّ صَانِعَكَ، بَاسِطَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمُؤَسِّسَ الأَرْضِ، وَتَفْزَعُ دَائِمًا كُلَّ يَوْمٍ مِنْ غَضَبِ الْمُضَايِقِ عِنْدَمَا هَيَّأَ لِلإِهْلاَكِ. وَأَيْنَ غَضَبُ الْمُضَايِقِ؟*
*14 سَرِيعًا يُطْلَقُ الْمُنْحَنِي، وَلاَ يَمُوتُ فِي الْجُبِّ وَلاَ يُعْدَمُ خُبْزُهُ.*
*15 وَأَنَا الرَّبُّ إِلهُكَ مُزْعِجُ الْبَحْرِ فَتَعِجُّ لُجَجُهُ. رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ اسْمُهُ.*
*16 وَقَدْ جَعَلْتُ أَقْوَالِي فِي فَمِكَ، وَبِظِلِّ يَدِي سَتَرْتُكَ لِغَرْسِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَتَأْسِيسِ الأَرْضِ، وَلِتَقُولَ لِصِهْيَوْنَ: أَنْتِ شَعْبِي».*


----------



## apostle.paul (23 يوليو 2010)

* لأَنَّ عِنْدَكَ يَنْبُوعَ الْحَيَاةِ. بِنُورِكَ نَرَى نُورًا.

**فِيهِ كَانَتِ الْحَيَاةُ، وَالْحَيَاةُ كَانَتْ نُورَ النَّاسِ،*
*5 وَالنُّورُ يُضِيءُ فِي الظُّلْمَةِ، وَالظُّلْمَةُ لَمْ تُدْرِكْهُ.*

*ماهى الحياة التى كانت عند الله (عندك ينبوع الحياة)*


----------

